# Transported a "service animal", STILL got reported!



## Benjamin M

Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.

Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.

Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.

As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.

"Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"

"Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?

The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.

Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.

The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.

Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.

About an hour later -










And a 1*.

What an asshole. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

*sigh*

I guess if you want to keep your job you have to drive them and keep your mouth shut about it.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5

I may or may not have cancelled the 1 service animal ride I had. They had a giant dog when I rode by. i May or may not have said I “couldn’t find the rider” (Wink wink) how unfortunate. oh well


these medical people In Wheelchairs with service dogs are the worst. They are too cheap to afford real trained medical professionals with ramps and fitted medical transportation vehicles, so they call mr. 52 cents a mile (me) to give them the nearly free ride. Never gotten tipped by someone in a walker or wheelchair whenever I helped them in the car. So I just cancel and move on. They’re cheap


----------



## Benjamin M

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I guess if you want to keep your job you have to drive them and keep your mouth shut about it.


And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.

Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


----------



## SuzeCB

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Therapy dogs are trained for socially acceptable behavior. Emotional Suppirt dogs aren't necessarily.


----------



## backstreets-trans

Benjamin M said:


> And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.
> 
> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


Dude you already have 1 strike. This is probably number 2. I would start working on an exit strategy before your number is up. Everyone thinks it will never happen until it does.


----------



## Benjamin M

SuzeCB said:


> Therapy dogs are trained for socially acceptable behavior. Emotional Suppirt dogs aren't necessarily.


Therapy, or emotional support (often interchangeable) are not covered by ADA. They are *not* service animals.

I know this well. Our pup, Biscuit, is a documented emotional support animal. My wife's psychiatrist signed the paperwork.

But we do not try to pass him off as a "service animal", ever.



backstreets-trans said:


> Dude you already have 1 strike. This is probably number 2. I would start working on an exit strategy before your number is up. Everyone thinks it will never happen until it does.


Everything is documented and recorded. I visit the hub the following day. If I am ever deactivated over a false accusation, I will file a civil suit with ample evidence.

But I am not concerned.


----------



## SuzeCB

Benjamin M said:


> Therapy, or emotional support (often interchangeable) are not covered by ADA. They are *not* service animals.
> 
> I know this well. Our pup, Biscuit, is a documented emotional support animal. My wife's psychiatrist signed the paperwork.
> 
> But we do not try to pass him off as a "service animal", ever.


3 different types of animals here...

1. Service Animal - social training AND trained to do at least one task to specifically aid the handler with his/her disability. May only be a dog (accommodation necessary almost everywhere) or a mini-horse (only if it can fit, and if it can, than anywhere a SA dog would be allowed)

2. Therapy Animal - may be almost any animal, provided it has the necessary temperament and social training as applicable. A rabbit, for example, doesn't get trained to sit, etc. These animals get certified so their handlers (not handicapped, although they might be, same as a driver may be) can make arrangements to bring them into hospitals, shelters, nursing homes, special needs schools, and to visit home hospice patients, WHERE AN ARRANGMENT HAS BEEN MADE IN ADVANCE. These animals do not have to be accommodated in your car, or anywhere else, for that matter. On a side note, there's one if these TA dogs that visits my son's school and "leads" a yoga class for the kids and interacts with them when they're in different positions.

3. Emotional Support Animal - basically a pet, except its owner has had a doctor fill out a form certifying that the person has some form of neurological or psychological disability whereby the person finds extreme comfort from the animal and would (will, since they don't live forever) suffer greatly from losing it. They have to be accommodated by landlords and, decreasingly these days, by airlines. Other than those two areas, they enjoy NO mandatory accommodations.

People often call ESAs TAs, but they're not. Not at all.

Oh, and a TA dog wouldn't go on the seat in your car unless specifically TOLD to. Most others would be in carriers.


----------



## Benjamin M

By the way, this is somewhat amusing.

I came home kind of pissed over this and the fact that the city was absolutely dead today. I made $50 in about six hours. Spring break and people freaking out about this virus.

Wife was in the shower. "You won't believe what this asshole did today.."

"Oh yeah?! Well, I wrote a check to my doctor for $50 and they cashed it out as $550!! Then I get home, check the mail, and there's a notice that I didn't pay rent last month. I logged into the ****ing system, it said that there was an error and to try again later. So I tried the next morning and it said that a payment was processing. Now this bullshit!"

Very loud. Paper thin walls. I pissed and left her alone.

Flash forward to five minutes ago, I'm chilling outside and she took the pup out. My turn. Loudly, " so this asshole today.. " &#128514;

It's all gravy. Pulling the footage in a bit, hub visit tomorrow. They're really great there, likely I will be stuck with the 1* for absolutely no reason but I am confident that they will document my concerns accordingly.

Honestly, the follow up correspondence from Uber was great. I replied immediately, fully explaining the situation in an articulate and calm manner. The response reflected what I wrote, including underscoring my concern that this was a fraudulent "service animal" and the assistance I provided to the pax at the airport.



SuzeCB said:


> 3 different types of animals here...
> 
> 1. Service Animal - social training AND trained to do at least one task to specifically aid the handler with his/her disability. May only be a dog (accommodation necessary almost everywhere) or a mini-horse (only if it can fit, and if it can, than anywhere a SA dog would be allowed)
> 
> 2. Therapy Animal - may be almost any animal, provided it has the necessary temperament and social training as applicable. A rabbit, for example, doesn't get trained to sit, etc. These animals get certified so their handlers (not handicapped, although they might be, same as a driver may be) can make arrangements to bring them into hospitals, shelters, nursing homes, special needs schools, and to visit home hospice patients, WHERE AN ARRANGMENT HAS BEEN MADE IN ADVANCE. These animals do not have to be accommodated in your car, or anywhere else, for that matter. On a side note, there's one if these TA dogs that visits my son's school and "leads" a yoga class for the kids and interacts with them when they're in different positions.
> 
> 3. Emotional Support Animal - basically a pet, except its owner has had a doctor fill out a form certifying that the person has some form of neurological or psychological disability whereby the person finds extreme comfort from the animal and would (will, since they don't live forever) suffer greatly from losing it. They have to be accommodated by landlords and, decreasingly these days, by airlines. Other than those two areas, they enjoy NO mandatory accommodations.
> 
> People often call ESAs TAs, but they're not. Not at all.
> 
> Oh, and a TA dog wouldn't go on the seat in your car unless specifically TOLD to. Most others would be in carriers.


They said, specifically, "service animal". The complaint, specifically, said "service animal". It was most definitely not a "service animal".


----------



## SuzeCB

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, this is somewhat amusing.
> 
> I came home kind of pissed over this and the fact that the city was absolutely dead today. I made $50 in about six hours. Spring break and people freaking out about this virus.
> 
> Wife was in the shower. "You won't believe what this @@@@@@@ did today.."
> 
> "Oh yeah?! Well, I wrote a check to my doctor for $50 and they cashed it out as $550!! Then I get home, check the mail, and there's a notice that I didn't pay rent last month. I logged into the @@@@ing system, it said that there was an error and to try again later. So I tried the next morning and it said that a payment was processing. Now this bullshit!"
> 
> Very loud. Paper thin walls. I pissed and left her alone.
> 
> Flash forward to five minutes ago, I'm chilling outside and she took the pup out. My turn. Loudly, " so this @@@@@@@ today.. " &#128514;
> 
> It's all gravy. Pulling the footage in a bit, hub visit tomorrow. They're really great there, likely I will be stuck with the 1* for absolutely no reason but I am confident that they will document my concerns accordingly.
> 
> Honestly, the follow up correspondence from Uber was great. I replied immediately, fully explaining the situation in an articulate and calm manner. The response reflected what I wrote, including underscoring my concern that this was a fraudulent "service animal" and the assistance I provided to the pax at the airport.
> 
> 
> They said, specifically, "service animal". The complaint, specifically, said "service animal". It was most definitely not a "service animal".


Yeah, as to the other stuff, I've been beating my head against brick walls, too.

How do you feel about astrology? Mercury is in retrograde (mistakes, misunderstandings, miscommunications, and missed connections common).


----------



## Benjamin M

SuzeCB said:


> Yeah, as to the other stuff, I've been beating my head against brick walls, too.
> 
> How do you feel about astrology? Mercury is in retrograde (mistakes, misunderstandings, miscommunications, and missed connections common).


Eh this is the story of my life since I was born clinically dead. Honestly.

I just roll with the punches and try to stay the better man.

Oh and I am a Leo


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

I would claimed a cleaning fee back at them for being assholes....


----------



## Benjamin M

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I would claimed a cleaning fee back at them for being @@@@@@@@....


I thought about that. But I, unlike some pax recently, am honest.


----------



## Pax_Buster

Uber suspends your account for refusing a service animal until they investigate. Atleast that's how it works here in California. This looks like a different complaint.


----------



## Benjamin M

Pax_Buster said:


> Uber suspends your account for refusing a service animal until they investigate. Atleast that's how it works here in California. This looks like a different complaint.


I completed the trip without saying anything about the dog apart from asking that they keep him on the floor and stop climbing on my seats.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge

Benjamin M said:


> I thought about that. But I, unlike some pax recently, am honest.


Yea but they weren't.... they clearly don't care about whether you lose your income source. It's not just about you, they may do the same thing again to the next driver.


----------



## Benjamin M

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yea but they weren't.... they clearly don't care about whether you lose your income source. It's not just about you, they may do the same thing again to the next driver.


At least in my market, a receipt is required for a cleaning fee. Why? Because of false fees.

I will be filing a complaint against the passenger tomorrow at the hub and expressing my concern about him doing this to other drivers.

You can solve problems with honesty. Two wrongs do not make it right.


----------



## Jo3030

Cool.


----------



## Pax_Buster

Benjamin M said:


> I completed the trip without saying anything about the dog apart from asking that they keep him on the floor and stop climbing on my seats.


I wouldn't worry about this. It looks similar to one of these. On the other hand, Refusal of a service animal guarantees a suspension.


----------



## Benjamin M

Pax_Buster said:


> I wouldn't worry about this. It looks similar to one of these. On the other hand, Refusal of a service animal guarantees a suspension.
> 
> View attachment 427205


I'm not worried


----------



## SHalester

some days. ok, many days, one just can't win no matter what they do. You did well, pax did poorly.


----------



## TemptingFate

You know where they live. All your drug junkie paxholes should be dropped off there and told the house is a narcotics cornucopia.


----------



## Benjamin M

SHalester said:


> some days. ok, many days, one just can't win no matter what they do. You did well, pax did poorly.


Thanks man.

His rating was 4.7, so that was a slight red flag. But I had a hunch from the trip duration that it was to the airport, about 25 miles. And I had a 4.48 on Saturday night that was the best pax I've had in ages.

But my gut said "cancel" from the first minute. Money over premonition. Fails every time.



TemptingFate said:


> You know where they live. All your drug junkie paxholes should be dropped off there and told the house is a narcotics cornucopia.


Man, definitely been an interesting couple of months &#128514;


----------



## Cdub2k

Benjamin M said:


> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.


You and I have major differences of opinion about what is and isn't a 5 star ride experience with a Pax. That was easily a 1 star and report situation.


----------



## Benjamin M

Cdub2k said:


> You and I have major differences of opinion about what is and isn't a 5 star ride experience with a Pax. That was easily a 1 star and report situation.


I rate pax the way that I wish to be rated.

He was not under the influence, argumentative, nor did he pose a threat to my safety. He kept the dog in control. He enjoyed my music and the trip was peaceful. 5*.

Here is my full correspondence with support. I must say that it was not bad, reading it again. I will try to post screenshots in a bit from my PC, from my phone it would exceed the number of images.


----------



## supor

If you haven't signed up for uber ASSIST or WAV it is not your responsibility to help any disabled person or folding a wheelchair. If a disabled person need assistance they have to call uber ASSIST or uber WAV.

Next time you have a passenger like that just tell them you have a medical condition and can't lift heavy weight. If they need assistance they have to call uber ASSIST. Not uber X. Then they will receive a trained and qualified driver to assist people who needs help. Then cancel the trip and move on.

There is nothing you can do about a pet after the owner confirms that it's a service animal. Safest option for you never ask questions about the dog (only ask if it's a service animal or not and that's it) or tell them what to do with their pets. After the ride is over check your car for dog hair or dirt. If there is any file a cleaning fee. You don't need a receipt.


----------



## OldBay

Benjamin M said:


> *"Umm..* Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> And a 1*.


As soon as they sense any 'tude they will 1*.

People are shitty.

We are all one asshole away from deactivation.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> If you haven't signed up for uber ASSIST or WAV it is not your responsibility to help any disabled person or folding a wheelchair. If a disabled person need assistance they have to call uber ASSIST or uber WAV.
> 
> Next time you have a passenger like that just tell them you have a medical condition and can't lift heavy weight. If they need assistance they have to call uber ASSIST. Not uber X. Then they will receive a trained and qualified driver to assist people who needs help. Then cancel the trip and move on.
> 
> There is nothing you can do about a pet after the owner confirms that it's a service animal. Safest option for you never ask questions about the dog or tell them what to do with their pets.


I don't believe we have either of those options in this market but I will ask at the hub tomorrow.

I have had two hernia surgeries, definitely did not need to be lifting that heavy wheelchair.



OldBay said:


> As soon as they sense any 'tude they will 1*.
> 
> People are shitty.


It's very clear to me that they knew how to game the system for a free ride.


----------



## OldBay

Benjamin M said:


> It's very clear to me that they knew how to game the system for a free ride.


But there is a reason they picked you.

Whenever there is a dog I compliment it. Say "thats a nice dog".

People pick up on body language and tone. They carry the dog because they want affirmation. If someone doesn't compliment their dog, they feel the indifference.


----------



## Benjamin M

OldBay said:


> But there is a reason they picked you.
> 
> Whenever there is a dog I compliment it. Say "thats a nice dog".
> 
> People pick up on body language and tone. They carry the dog because they want affirmation. If someone doesn't compliment their dog, they feel the indifference.


When I exited the car and immediately had two dogs around me out of nowhere, I said "hi pups!"

I went to get coffee at my apartment clubhouse the other day with my pup. There was a Middle Eastern gentleman that was terrified of our sweet pup. No reason.

My issue was that there was a random dog in my car, one of two. If I was afraid of dogs, having a pit mix next to me without warning could have been a totally different thread.

Only dog I ever had a problem with in the past was Kujo thinking that I was going to kill his Mommy, unresponsive on the bathroom floor. I kept him away with the backboard. Didn't even call for animal control.

Was I pleased to see a dog climbing around in the front seat after I had just spent fifteen minutes cleaning my car's interior? No.

The moral of the story, fake "service animal", completed trip without incident, above and beyond service with the chair and luggage. Yet 1* and a report.


----------



## [email protected]

Benjamin M said:


> I have had two hernia surgeries, definitely did not need to be lifting that heavy wheelchair.


You should check to see if they will allow you to not pick up heavy objects. Their policy is you need to help where feasible. They also allow drivers that use hand controls to drive - I assume that a driver in a wheelchair can't take apart and stow a wheelchair for a pax.



Benjamin M said:


> It's very clear to me that they knew how to game the system for a free ride.


Can you see that the pax didn't pay?


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> The moral of the story, fake "service animal", completed trip without incident, above and beyond service with the chair and luggage. Yet 1* and a report.


Even it's a real or fake service animal, after the passenger said that it is, you can't ask them to sit the dog on the floor or rear seat. That might be interfering the task that they are trained to do.

Dog owners usually know all the rules about this service animal thing and they take advantage of it. There is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Benjamin M

[email protected] said:


> You should check to see if they will allow you to not pick up heavy objects. Their policy is you need to help where feasible. They also allow drivers that use hand controls to drive - I assume that a driver in a wheelchair can't take apart and stow a wheelchair for a pax.
> 
> Can you see that the pax didn't pay?


Shouldn't versus can't lift. But, Uber X does not guarantee this level of service.

My hub agents are very open and honest. A pax that recently reported me for being under the influence was booted for false complaints. And they told me the time of the ping.

I'm fairly certain that Uber provides refunds when a pax makes a serious accusation.



supor said:


> Even it's a real or fake service animal, after the passenger said that it is, you can't ask them to sit the dog on the floor or rear seat. You can't distract a service animal.


First, it was not a service animal. A family member even said "oh, he's training" when I asked them to control the dog in my empty car.

Secondly, legitimate service animals do not climb around the interior of a vehicle, nor enter it without being directed to do so.

This was likely an emotional support animal, not protected by the ADA.


----------



## [email protected]

Benjamin M said:


> Shouldn't versus can't lift. But, Uber X does not guarantee this level of service.
> 
> My hub agents are very open and honest. A pax that recently reported me for being under the influence was booted for false complaints. And they told me the time of the ping.
> 
> I'm fairly certain that Uber provides refunds when a pax makes a serious accusation.


Well, if lifting something over a certain weight will cause issues with your surgery, I'd think you could just say that (you may need a doctor's note). Something light like a normal wheelchair would be hard to say no to, but I could imagine a a motorized one, even if folding, would be kinda heavy.

Yeah, they do normally refund the pax. I was just curious if you looked in the fare details. &#128513;


----------



## Invisible

OldBay said:


> But there is a reason they picked you.
> 
> Whenever there is a dog I compliment it. Say "thats a nice dog".
> 
> People pick up on body language and tone. They carry the dog because they want affirmation. If someone doesn't compliment their dog, they feel the indifference.


That's unfair to say it was something Ben did. Some people are scammers, have no moral fiber and will complain because that's their nature.

We all know this wasn't a server dog, and the pax knows it. Yet the pax still told Uber it was a service dog and to add about discriminatory remarks regarding the service animal is bogus.

Some people just suck! The fault 100% lies with this pax who has no integrity. This pax complained about a service animal that isn't even a service animal. It illustrates the pax is nothing but a fraud and scammer.


----------



## Zebonkey

I don't mind dogs in my SUV, and I have dog blankets to accommodate them. I like dogs.
I'd rather drive dogs, than humans. Once I had an issue, because I wanted the dog to ride on a blanket, but the rider gave me grief, so I told him to beat it. I reported him before he reported me and I made more stink about it, so I won, he got bounced.
The key is to report it first and with the evidence to back it up.
In seven years of driving I've done some shit, that got other drivers kicked off the platform, arrested and convicted, including, actually, beating the crap out of the passenger, who hit me. I, actually, had him in a choke hold, and hit him a few times with my heavy door. On the head. Would not recommend it, but if he gets him arrested after that, it's a win. Also, the meter was still running, so it's a double win. I settled for 1800 from his lawyer, so I never pushed for a conviction.
As I said, I almost never have any problems with dogs in my SUV. I always tell them up-front, that if the dog sheds, they will need to clean it up, and I have a roller ready. Pretty much every dog owner understands and have no problem with it. And I almost always get tips from dog riders. 
Once I had the cutest puppy (English bulldog) take a little wee on my dog blanket. Got tipped 30. Blanket went into the washer and drier for 5.
The other day I drove a big-ass pitbull, who kept nibbling on my ear. Goddammit! I wanted to tip him! 
For some reason, dogs find me tasty. Exept for those little monsters - Chihuahuas!
Them, little ****s hate me.


----------



## Benjamin M

[email protected] said:


> Well, if lifting something over a certain weight will cause issues with your surgery, I'd think you could just say that (you may need a doctor's note). Something light like a normal wheelchair would be hard to say no to, but I could imagine a a motorized one, even if folding, would be kinda heavy.
> 
> Yeah, they do normally refund the pax. I was just curious if you looked in the fare details. &#128513;


I was paid for the trip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> I completed the trip without saying anything about the dog apart from asking that they keep him on the floor and stop climbing on my seats.


You are fortunate that your completing the trip counts on F*ub*a*r*. On Gr*yft*, completing the trip counts for nothing. You still get waitlisted if you do not like it that the fake service dog sheds all over your car.


----------



## [email protected]

Benjamin M said:


> I was paid for the trip.


Right, but you can see if there pax was refunded. Sometimes I look to see how much a pax paid just for sh*ts and giggles. I get that it doesn't matter if they paid, as long as you did. In the grand scheme of things, it really doesn't matter. I just get curious...&#129315;


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> I was paid for the trip.


Usually, they pay you, these days. F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* just eat the cost.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?





Benjamin M said:


> First, it was not a service animal. A family member even said "oh, he's training" when I asked them to control the dog in my empty car.
> 
> Secondly, legitimate service animals do not climb around the interior of a vehicle, nor enter it without being directed to do so.
> 
> This was likely an emotional support animal, not protected by the ADA.


After she said it's a service animal, there is nothing you can do. According to what you said, she said it's a service animal and then you told her to make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Which is wrong.

In some states even if a service animal is under training they are considered as service animals. You have to check your local laws.

Like I said. Safest thing to do when you see a pet is just ask if it's a service animal or not. If the answer is yes, don't say anything about the pet.

*Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?

A*. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.

Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> After she said it's a service animal, there is nothing you can do. According to what you said, she said it's a service animal and then you told her to make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Which is wrong.
> 
> In some states even if a service animal is under training they are considered as service animals. You have to check your local laws.
> 
> Like I said. Safest thing to do when you see a pet is just ask if it's a service animal or not. If the answer is yes, don't say anything about the pet.


Read the thread again.

Nobody mentioned a "service animal" until after I realized that one of the two unleashed dogs that I was greeted by after leaving my car was climbing around my front seat.

I never asked if it was a service animal or made any remarks other than asking that the dog not climb around my car. They then claimed that it was a service animal.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> Read the thread again.
> 
> Nobody mentioned a "service animal" until after I realized that one of the two unleashed dogs that I was greeted by after leaving my car was climbing around my front seat.
> 
> I never asked if it was a service animal or made any remarks other than asking that the dog not climb around my car. They then claimed that it was a service animal.


I read and already quoted what you said.

They don't have to tell you that they are service animals until someone asks them. After they say yes, the conversation is over.
Service animals are usually trained to get inside a car before their owner. They might or might not be a service animal. There is NOTHING you can do or comment about it after they say that it's a service animal which I stated 3-4 times before. You can't ask that the dog not climb around your car. If you do so, you will be suspended from Uber soon.

I am not against you. I totally understand what you are saying. I also know that those pets are not service animals too. But there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> I read and already quoted what you said.
> 
> They don't have to tell you that they are service animals until someone asks them. After they say yes, the conversation is over.
> Service animals are usually trained to get inside a car before their owner. They might or might not be a service animal. There is NOTHING you can do or comment about it after they say that it's a service animal which I stated 3-4 times before.


I never asked if it was a service animal. Which, again, it was not.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.





Benjamin M said:


> I never asked if it was a service animal. Which, again, it was not.


This is your first message.

Even if you asked or not she already told you that it's a service animal.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> This is your first message.
> 
> Even if you asked or not she already told you that it's a service animal.


I completed the trip. This was not a service animal, as much as I am not a multimillionaire. What are you missing? (Rhetorical question).

Anyway, have a great night. (Legitimately)


----------



## Nate5Star

Per the ADA, you, as the business owner can ask two questions
(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform 
If you ask the questions, make sure to get the answers recorded.



supor said:


> After she said it's a service animal, there is nothing you can do. According to what you said, she said it's a service animal and then you told her to make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Which is wrong.


And that is wrong. Per the ADA website:

*A service animal must be under the control of its handler. Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless the individual's disability prevents using these devices or these devices interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of tasks.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.

and this little caveat:

A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence.

Of course everyone will say get it on dash cam, but I firmly believe it doesn't matter. If they want to deactivate your account, they will find a way.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!"


I will keep saying you the same thing my friend since you don't want to understand the most simple point in this conversation.

After she stated that it's a service animal that's the end of the conversation about the dog. It doesn't matter what you think or how the dog behaves.

That's the law.


----------



## OldBay

Invisible said:


> That's unfair to say it was something Ben did. Some people are scammers, have no moral fiber and will complain because that's their nature.
> 
> We all know this wasn't a server dog, and the pax knows it. Yet the pax still told Uber it was a service dog and to add about discriminatory remarks regarding the service animal is bogus.
> 
> Some people just suck! The fault 100% lies with this pax who has no integrity. This pax complained about a service animal that isn't even a service animal. It illustrates the pax is nothing but a fraud and scammer.


I'm not saying Ben did anything, but it may be possible to become better attuned to people. Every time I've got a 1*, in retrospect there was a sign, and a possibility that I could have handled it differently.


----------



## Benjamin M

Nate5Star said:


> Per the ADA, you, as the business owner can ask two questions
> (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform
> If you ask the questions, make sure to get the answers recorded.
> 
> And that is wrong. Per the ADA website:
> 
> *A service animal must be under the control of its handler. Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless the individual's disability prevents using these devices or these devices interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of tasks.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.
> 
> and this little caveat:
> 
> A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence.
> 
> Of course everyone will say get it on dash cam, but I firmly believe it doesn't matter. If they want to deactivate your account, they will find a way.


Great post. And all of this is on camera. But I wasn't deactivated - I completed this trip.


Dog not on a leash. Acted as a typical pet with the training of "stay" and "down". 
Nothing to indicate that this was a service animal. Only after I asked why the dog was climbing around in my car. 
Pax was ambulatory on crutches. There was no reason why this very small dog could not have been on a leash. 
This was a pet. Not a "service animal".

Uber support echoed most of what you said and underscored my going above and beyond service with his wheelchair and possibly a fraudulent service animal.


----------



## supor

Nate5Star said:


> Per the ADA, you, as the business owner can ask two questions
> (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform
> If you ask the questions, make sure to get the answers recorded.
> 
> And that is wrong. Per the ADA website:
> 
> *A service animal must be under the control of its handler. Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless the individual's disability prevents using these devices or these devices interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of tasks.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.


A service animal doesn't have to be leashed to be under the owner's control. When they are trying to get in the car their leash have to be released so they can get in and wait for their owner.

They might be under training. Some state and local laws considers those animals as service animals too. He have to check his local laws.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> I will keep saying you the same thing my friend since you don't want to understand the most simple point in this conversation.
> 
> After she stated that it's a service animal that's the end of the conversation about the dog. It doesn't matter what you think or how the dog behaves.
> 
> That's the law.


And that was the end of the conversation. If you read carefully you would know that. I completed the trip and at no point did I question if it was a legitimate service animal. I didn't speak for the 30 minutes. I have already posted that.


----------



## TemptingFate

There's the law. There's Uber policy. And then there's dealing with paxholes. The law and policy will not protect you from the paxholes so there's no point relying on them. 

Just take the animals and their handlers with no discussion or cancel and take your chances on deactivation.


----------



## Zebonkey

Another Uber Driver said:


> You still get waitlisted if you do not like it that the fake service dog sheds all over your car.


You might, if you go about it the wrong way,
I had people clean up after their service dogs while the meter was running.
The way to do it is not to be an asshole about it.
Soft touch, not slamming the door on the owners head, fo sho.
As I said before, in 7 years I only had 1 problem. Most dog owners know, and are cool about taking care of the occasional mess.
You just have to set the rules up front, and not be an asshole about them. 
And if they leave a little mess behind, that we all missed, it's OK. Having a dog in my car, actually, gives me a positive charge for the day.
Seriously, if I have a puppy or a baby in my car in the begining of the day, I have a good day. 
Them, bastards, make me smile.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such.





Benjamin M said:


> And that was the end of the conversation. If you read carefully you would know that. I completed the trip and at no point did I question if it was a legitimate service animal. I didn't speak for the 30 minutes. I have already posted that.


According to what you said you asked them to make him stop climbing on the seat back and such after she said that it's a service animal. Read what you wrote lol.

You have to be deactivated for a behaviour like that.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> A service animal doesn't have to be leashed to be under the owner's control. When they are trying to get in the car their leash have to be released so they can get in and wait for their owner.
> 
> They might be under training. Some state and local laws considers those animals as service animals too. He have to check his local laws.


Read the post up there ^

*This was not a service animal! *

But I completed the trip regardless and earned a 1* for my efforts, plus a bogus report.

I hope that you do not have a "service animal" as well. And that's my last reply to you.


----------



## Nate5Star

supor said:


> They might be under training. Some state and local laws considers those animals as service animals too. He have to check his local laws.


Federal law states that the service animal must be fully trained _*BEFORE *_the animal is put in service. Federal law supersedes state law. Could you imagine giving a dog 'in training' as a guide dog to a blind person.

FYI
Virginia does have a law for "fraudulent representation of a service dog or hearing dog" as do 22 other states. If you really get in trouble with Uber, see a lawyer, and ask if you can sue them for aiding and abetting a fraudulent representation.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> Read the post up there ^
> 
> *This was not a service animal! *
> 
> But I completed the trip regardless and earned a 1* for my efforts, plus a bogus report.
> 
> I hope that you do not have a "service animal" as well. And that's my last reply to you.


OMG. I really dont know what else to say my friend. I quoted what you said and you are keep telling that *This was not a service animal!

It is none of your business to determine a dog is a service animal or not. *


----------



## Benjamin M

Nate5Star said:


> Federal law states that the service animal must be fully trained _*BEFORE *_the animal is put in service. Federal law supersedes state law. Could you imagine giving a dog 'in training' as a guide dog to a blind person.
> 
> FYI
> Virginia does have a law for "fraudulent representation of a service dog or hearing dog" as do 22 other states. If you really get in trouble with Uber, see a lawyer, and ask if you can sue them for aiding and abetting a fraudulent representation.


I'm not concerned. And, again, not a service animal.

I am going to lean on the benefit of doubt when I visit the hub tomorrow since none of them really understood English. "Emotional support animal" most definitely. May have been lost in translation for them.



supor said:


> OMG. I really dont know what else to say my friend. I quoted what you said and you are keep telling that *This was not a service animal!
> 
> It is none of your business to determine a dog is a service animal or not. *


Aye. Breaking my promise.

Actually, yes, there are limited questions that we can ask. And Uber even stated in there response that we can decline these trips if it appears to be a fake service animal.

But then you get deactivated.


----------



## supor

Nate5Star said:


> Federal law states that the service animal must be fully trained _*BEFORE *_the animal is put in service. Federal law supersedes state law. Could you imagine giving a dog 'in training' as a guide dog to a blind person.
> 
> FYI
> Virginia does have a law for "fraudulent representation of a service dog or hearing dog" as do 22 other states. If you really get in trouble with Uber, see a lawyer, and ask if you can sue them for aiding and abetting a fraudulent representation.


*Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?
A*. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. *However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.*

Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html

Opposite of what you are saying. They are not considered service animals under ADA. But *some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training which supersedes ADA.*

Also don't forget that those animals have to be trained in public before they can assist to a person.


----------



## ABQuber

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Dog can climb up and take a crap on your shoulder and if you complain, it'll likely play out this same way.☣


----------



## Zebonkey

TemptingFate said:


> There's the law. There's Uber policy.


The law states, that you can ask two, two! questions: Is this a service animal? What kind of tasks is it trained to perform?
Legally, if they fail on the second one, you can refuse. Uber policy is to bounce you, legally, if they impersonate a service animal, they can be charged with felony in 30+ states, and you can have them charged and go after their assets in civil court.
As I said, I like dogs and don't mind to haul them, but there are people out there with legitimate reasons not to accommodate dogs - fear, allergies, and so on.
Personally, I think, that ADA law went too far and needs to be dialed down. 
And I always said, that service animals need to be certified and given an ID.
People go, like, not everyone can afford it, well, yes, that's when that "socialist" state needs to step in and certify service animals for free. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> *Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?
> A*. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. *However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.*
> 
> Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> Opposite of what you are saying.
> 
> Those animals have to be trained in public before they can assist to a person.


Aye.









Read the first paragraph. It did not get there in my case, I said nothing.

I strongly believe that you might be posing a pet as a service animal. Hopefully you are just misled.

Night.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?





Benjamin M said:


> Aye.
> 
> View attachment 427241
> 
> Read the first paragraph. It did not get there in my case, I said nothing.
> 
> I strongly believe that you might be posing a pet as a service animal. Hopefully you are just misled.
> 
> Night.


You may ask. In this case she already said that before you ask her (READ YOUR 1ST POST).

This is what you said:

"Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight.

"I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such"

She said it's a service animal and you said lot of things.

I don't think you have an idea about what you are saying my friend. You are keep saying different things.


----------



## Nate5Star

supor said:


> *Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?
> A*. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. *However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.*
> 
> Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html
> 
> Opposite of what you are saying. They are not considered service animals under ADA. But *some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training which supersedes ADA.*
> 
> Also don't forget that those animals have to be trained in public before they can assist to a person.


FYI, those state laws are in place so the animals in training can be taken out in public places for the purpose of training. Not to be placed with a person in need and considered working.

I only know this because my niece actually raised 3 separate puppies to be used as service animals. How this kid was able to do it with the knowledge that the dogs would be gone in 12 to 18 months is beyond me.


----------



## supor

Nate5Star said:


> FYI, those state laws are in place so the animals in training can be taken out in public places for the purpose of training. Not to be placed with a person in need and considered working.
> 
> I only know this because my niece actually raised 3 separate puppies to be used as service animals. How this kid was able to do it with the knowledge that the dogs would be gone in 12 to 18 months is beyond me.


So people with disabilities can't train a service animal?

Be careful my friend. What you said is pure discrimination.

Despite what you are thinking they are perfect candidates to train service animals since they have similar conditions with other people that might need an assistance of a service animal.

It is also none of your business to determine who can train a service animal or not.

In this country people with disabilities have equal rights/opportunities with everyone else.


----------



## tohunt4me

Benjamin M said:


> Therapy, or emotional support (often interchangeable) are not covered by ADA. They are *not* service animals.
> 
> I know this well. Our pup, Biscuit, is a documented emotional support animal. My wife's psychiatrist signed the paperwork.
> 
> But we do not try to pass him off as a "service animal", ever.
> 
> 
> Everything is documented and recorded. I visit the hub the following day. If I am ever deactivated over a false accusation, I will file a civil suit with ample evidence.
> 
> But I am not concerned.


Dogs Can Carry " CORONA VIRUS " !


----------



## Benjamin M

tohunt4me said:


> Dogs Can Carry " CORONA VIRUS " !


Bro.

I spent the afternoon with Mrs. Benjamin shopping yesterday. I ran out of hand sanitizer, that I always have in my car, at the worst possible time. We laughed as every place we went was out of not only hand sanitizer but also the ingredients.

My concerns, in order -


Being in a fatal collision 
Being murdered (pax or otherwise) 
Being assaulted by a pax 
Some paxhole finding the magic words to get me deactivated 
My car having a major breakdown 
Etc to about 30, worrying about this virus.

That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Zebonkey said:


> Soft touch, not slamming the door on the owners head, fo sho.


In all my years of driving, never have I slammed a door on anyone. I have had passengers slam doors thousands of times.
"Ma'am, please, easy on the door; that car _ain't paid fer_, yet"
"Sir, you do understand that there is a reason that D.C. cabs are all hoopties, *correctamundo*?



Zebonkey said:


> Most dog owners know, and are cool about taking care of the occasional mess.


.....perhaps in your market, but not mine. They report you if you say anything about a mess and Gr*yft* will waitlist you. Perhaps the customers in your market carry lint rollers or a Dustbuster®, but they do not here. I do have the Dustbuster®. In the cab, it makes short work of dog hair, as the seats have vinyl covering and the floors are rubber. It takes more time in the Uber/Lyft car because the seats are cloth and the floors have carpets. Even if the customer were to use my Dustbuster®, it would require some time to clean it properly. Given the princely sums that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay, it is not worth the bother.


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> So people with disabilities can't train a service animal?


That's a tricky question.
I'm sure, that a lot of people with disabilities can train service animals. But how about the ones, who can't? 
Training a seeing eye dog requires a lot of skill, and not every dog can do it. More dogs get bounced, than accepted.
Same thing with bomb and drug sniffing dogs.
Very high bar to qualify. And it is not discrimination - not every dog is cut out to be service dog.
Officer Dog jumped through a lot of hoops to make a Sergent. Seriously, the law is flawed, but the lobby is strong.

The way I see it, there has to be a strong opposition to that law. Not the kind, like, I don't like dogs and shit - real people with dog fears and allergies. 
The law tramples on other people's legitimate objections.
As I said, I love dogs, and will take them to the end of the world, but it's just me. I would never suggest it to Ben.
His car, his rules.

Now let's talk about cats. Crafty bastards.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Zebonkey said:


> Now let's talk about cats


Service cats, regular cats or puddy 'tats?


----------



## Nate5Star

Zebonkey said:


> Same thing with bomb and drug sniffing dogs.


My first dog when I went out on me own was a retired bomb sniffer. His handler actually retired and he couldn't keep the dog. He was by far an amazing creature. He had worked in Newark airport, never used the backyard. I had to walk him several times a day. The funniest thing was how he would back into a bush to do his business. I never had to clean up after him.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

It really is best to do only one of two things. Cancel a ride you're not happy taking before you start it (they can't rate you), or if you do take the ride, don't give any indication to your rider that you're unhappy with their behavior (or their dog's behavior).

The best trick of all is to get them to give you a five star and no service complaints etc., while you report them for being rude and asked to be unpaired from them.

Giving them a one star isn't going to hurt them. The best thing you can do is take care of yourself. Get unpaired from that rider and never see them again. That's as good as it gets.


----------



## Zebonkey

Nate5Star said:


> My first dog when I went out on me own was a retired bomb sniffer. His handler actually retired and he couldn't keep the dog. He was by far an amazing creature. He had worked in Newark airport, never used the backyard. I had to walk him several times a day. The funniest thing was how he would back into a bush to do his business. I never had to clean up after him.


Exactly! That's a trained dog. 
ADA is way too loose. Not good for trained animals.
And almost encouraging fraud. 
I, personally, don't give two shits, and take any dog.
But I like dogs and have no fear or allergies.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ohhh boy, tomorrow's visit to the hub will be entertaining. Finally pulled the footage.

Not only this "service animal" but another dog was climbing around the front seat while I was loading the wheelchair. Owner clearly heard giving both dogs commands and them not really paying much attention.

First dog, not the "service animal" -










And here's the "service animal" -










Yeah....

I'm going to bed.. LOL


----------



## June132017

So you took the service dogs and gave them a safe ride. I guess they want you to be as professional as a limo driver. Then they can pay us those rates.


----------



## tohunt4me

June132017 said:


> So you took the service dogs and gave them a safe ride. I guess they want you to be as professional as a limo driver. Then they can pay us those rates.


The dogs prefer the. front Seat !

He made the dogs " unconfortable".

He must be punished !


----------



## Benjamin M

To clarify, only transported one dog - the black one. The other dog just wanted to go for a ride, lending some hair to the seat.


----------



## New2This

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


If you have their home address...


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Pax_Buster said:


> Uber suspends your account for refusing a service animal until they investigate. Atleast that's how it works here in California. This looks like a different complaint.


Did you even read his initial post ?


----------



## goneubering

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


That's ridiculous. You went the extra mile and got a bad rating/complaint. Terrible.


----------



## moJohoJo

Benjamin M said:


> Therapy, or emotional support (often interchangeable) are not covered by ADA. They are *not* service animals.
> 
> I know this well. Our pup, Biscuit, is a documented emotional support animal. My wife's psychiatrist signed the paperwork.
> 
> But we do not try to pass him off as a "service animal", ever.
> 
> 
> Everything is documented and recorded. I visit the hub the following day. If I am ever deactivated over a false accusation, I will file a civil suit with ample evidence.
> 
> But I am not concerned.


I tried exactly that . I was deactivated because a tweaked out dog owner said her mutt was a service dog . A filthy uncontrollable golden retriever . I though... If that dog got in my car he would of been jumping all over, tearing my seats up, even jumping on me while driving & as far as i knew the lady who apparently owned the dog who, by the way was all drugged up on something might of stabbed me i thought . Out of safety concerns i didn't take her fake filthy service dog and herself so I cancelled . She reported me for not taking her and her so called ( fake ) service dog and i was fired the next morning . I called over 5 Attorneys but no one was interested in my case . Uber knows they got you by the balls, that's why they'll continue to pull this crap on drivers .



Pax_Buster said:


> I wouldn't worry about this. It looks similar to one of these. On the other hand, Refusal of a service animal guarantees a suspension.
> 
> View attachment 427205


That's BS . " Highly rated drivers " . They're are using deception through lies using imaginary & fake drivers to tell us what they & not real drivers want you to do


----------



## mbd

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.





Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


don't rate anybody right away.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


...Friend,put this footage on youtube...uber does not give @#$%,you will just waste your time going to there...on the other hand youtube or other social media might make a difference...
...Please understand...uber does not want any evidence against them hold by drivers.. if a passenger have a video uber is very happy as they will keep a driver(s) in constant paranoia and fear of being deactivated...it is all a sham...put video on social media to have any effect ...
Good Luck


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Best thing to do is to audio record any ride with a dog. If the dogs acts up talk about it on audio. As soon as the ride is over, report the dog for jumping all over the car.

You gotta get out in front of anything that can be bad. ANYTHING.



supor said:


> After she said it's a service animal, there is nothing you can do. According to what you said, she said it's a service animal and then you told her to make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Which is wrong.
> 
> In some states even if a service animal is under training they are considered as service animals. You have to check your local laws.
> 
> Like I said. Safest thing to do when you see a pet is just ask if it's a service animal or not. If the answer is yes, don't say anything about the pet.
> 
> *Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?
> 
> A*. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.
> 
> Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


You don't seem to know the law you are quoting...



> *Q25. When can service animals be excluded?
> 
> Nor does it overrule legitimate safety requirements *
> 
> In addition, if a particular service animal is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it, or if it is not housebroken, that animal may be excluded.


If a dog is hostile then all bets are off and the dog can kicked out along with the rider.

You seem to think the dog can do anything they want. Not so. Just make sure to get it on audio or video and get out in front of it by reporting it as soon as the ride is over.


----------



## GoldenGoji

Unfair bullcrap like this angers me. Fight those screwbers! You have the footage, the evidence, show it! I hope those crappy people get penalized or get into some kind of bad situation themselves. I hope you win and I think you will win because you have footage. Injustice like this is disgusting. Those "people" don't deserve your kindness.

Also, I agree with what others have said, show the footage to the media and tell them your story. It's unfair that drivers have to suffer from the crapholeness of those types of passengers. They lie and we suffer by losing our ability to work, while if they are found out to be liars, all they get is a simple deactivation which they can easily sidestep by creating a new account. There is a huge power imbalance here, with us drivers on the lowest point of the scale.


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> That's a tricky question.
> I'm sure, that a lot of people with disabilities can train service animals. But how about the ones, who can't?
> Training a seeing eye dog requires a lot of skill, and not every dog can do it. More dogs get bounced, than accepted.
> Same thing with bomb and drug sniffing dogs.
> Very high bar to qualify. And it is not discrimination - not every dog is cut out to be service dog.
> Officer Dog jumped through a lot of hoops to make a Sergent. Seriously, the law is flawed, but the lobby is strong.
> 
> The way I see it, there has to be a strong opposition to that law. Not the kind, like, I don't like dogs and shit - real people with dog fears and allergies.
> The law tramples on other people's legitimate objections.
> As I said, I love dogs, and will take them to the end of the world, but it's just me. I would never suggest it to Ben.
> His car, his rules.
> 
> Now let's talk about cats. Crafty bastards.


Just thinking that someone with disability with a service dog, can't be his trainer is discrimination. You can't judge people by how they look or their disabilities.

Qualifying for a job is a whole different story. That's not the topic and noones business here.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Best thing to do is to audio record any ride with a dog. If the dogs acts up talk about it on audio. As soon as the ride is over, report the dog for jumping all over the car.
> 
> You gotta get out in front of anything that can be bad. ANYTHING.
> 
> 
> You don't seem to know the law you are quoting...
> 
> If a dog is hostile then all bets are off and the dog can kicked out along with the rider.
> 
> You seem to think the dog can do anything they want. Not so. Just make sure to get it on audio or video and get out in front of it by reporting it as soon as the ride is over.


Climbing to a seat is not being hostile. You can't even remove them from your car until your life is in danger. It's illegal. Only thing you can do is ask them to leave your car. If they don't call the cops to remove them from your vehicle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> Just thinking that someone with disability with a service dog, can't be his trainer is discrimination. You can't judge people by how they look or their disabilities.
> 
> Qualifying for a job is a whole different story. That's not the topic and noones business here.
> 
> Climbing to a seat is not being hostile. You can't even remove them from your car until your life is in danger. It's illegal. Only thing you can do is ask them to leave your car. If they don't call the cops to remove them from your vehicle.





> *Q25. When can service animals be excluded?
> 
> In addition, if a particular service animal is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it, or if it is not housebroken, that animal may be excluded*.


What part of that are you not understanding ? I literally quoted from the same exact site you quoted from and you want to just sit there and blatantly lie ?


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> What part of that are you not understanding ? I literally quoted from the same exact site you quoted from and you want to just sit there and blatantly lie ?


It says the animal may be excluded. I can't see the part that says you have right to kick them out of your property?

Ordinary citizens are not law enforcers. You can only protect yourself if your life is in danger. Otherwise you have to call law enforcement officers AKA cops.


----------



## LADryver

Benjamin M said:


> And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.
> 
> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


"...once the dog was under control" It was your commanding the rider about the animal that was the problem here. Until Uber becomes human it goes to the dogs.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> It says the animal may be excluded. I can't see the part that says you have right to kick them out of your property?


Excluded means you don't have to serve them. Do you have any common sense ?

What exactly else would you think excluded could mean ?



supor said:


> Ordinary citizens are not law enforcers. You can only protect yourself if your life is in danger. Otherwise you have to call law enforcement officers AKA cops.


Kicking them out is not harming them in any fashion. You seem to be confusing kicking them out with shooting them with a gun.


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> Excluded means you don't have to serve them. Do you have any common sense ?
> 
> What exactly else would you think excluded could mean ?
> 
> Kicking them out is not harming them in any fashion. You seem to be confusing kicking them out with shooting them with a gun.


Yes I have common sense. Thats why I said after someone states that their pet is a service animal you can't do anything until your life is threatened. Climbing on your seat is not reasonable enough to refuse service. That animal might be under training which in some state and local laws they are considered as service animals.

We are not talking about the things that you are capable of doing. We are talking about the rules and laws. And things you have to do in those kind of situations to be your best interest. You can refuse to serve a service animal too. You can even kick them out of your car with a gun. But you have to face the outcomes.

You were accusing me about lying. Which is the part I lied?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> That why I said after someone states that their pet is a service animal you can't do anything until your life is threatened.


And EXACTLY which part of the ADA says that ?

Meanwhile...



> In addition, if a particular service animal is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it, or if it is not housebroken, that animal may be excluded.


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> And EXACTLY which part of the ADA says that ?
> 
> Meanwhile...


Constitution of the United States says that.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> Constitution of the United States says that.


lmao

you basically just threw in the white towel


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> Just thinking that someone with disability with a service dog, can't be his trainer is discrimination.


Oh, please.
A blind person cannot train a seeing eye dog. It takes an able person in most cases to train a dog to help people with disabilities.
A real service dog. And as I said, some people with disabilities surely can train their animals. And to be fair, not every able person can train a dog. It takes knowledge and skill. Your PC crap is exactly what it is - crap.
People have their limitations, both able and disabled. A blind person cannot drive, no matter how much you want it to be wrong.
And, by the way, thinking something, even if it is wrong, is not equal to acting upon it.
Thinking about murdering someone is just that - not a crime.
Murdering, however, is.
There is, thankfully, no thought police yet, no matter how much PC activists would like to have it.


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> lmao


Why don't you teach us the right way to kick someone out of your car, since I am the liar with referencing the right laws?


----------



## Jenga

Here's a trick that works a % of the time: when driving up to the pickup, if you see a service animal, simply pass by the pickup area and cancel the ride. They can't report you for refusing a service animal if you never officially arrive at the pickup. Yes Uber will claim otherwise, but passengers cannot leave comments on drivers that never picked them up. So don't pick them up. Same with obviously sick passengers, drunk passengers, homeless or other undesirables (or "deplorables" if you lean towards Hillary style.) Again, only works % of time since often you don't know these things until too late.


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> Oh, please.
> A blind person cannot train a seeing eye dog. It takes an able person in most cases to train a dog to help people with disabilities.
> A real service dog. And as I said, some people with disabilities surely can train their animals. And to be fair, not every able person can train a dog. It takes knowledge and skill. Your PC crap is exactly what it is - crap.
> People have their limitations, both able and disabled. A blind person cannot drive, no matter how much you want it to be wrong.
> And, by the way, thinking something, even if it is wrong, is not equal to acting upon it.
> Thinking about murdering someone is just that - not a crime.
> Murdering, however, is.
> There is, thankfully, no thought police yet, no matter how much PC activists would like to have it.


I can't beleive the ignorance of the people living in this country. Amazes me everyday.

Blind people can't drive. LOL

Blind people can drive. They can drive much faster than you can imagine (Fastest blind man speed record 182 mph). They can even drive in the traffic depending on their condition.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> Why don't you teach us the right way to kick someone out of your car, since I am the liar with referencing the right laws?


first, make sure you got either audio or video recording of you asking the rider to control the dog

make sure you got it on audio of you continually politely asking the rider to control the dog

if the dog keeps acting up, start a video recording and politely tell the rider that you will not be able to continue the ride

immediately report to Uber


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> first, make sure you got either audio or video recording of you asking the rider to control the dog
> 
> make sure you got it on audio of you continually politely asking the rider to control the dog
> 
> if the dog keeps acting up, start a video recording and politely tell the rider that you will not be able to continue the ride
> 
> immediately report to Uber


You have to check your local law before recording someone:

For example you can't record audio in CA without their consent:

*California's* wiretapping *law* is a "two-party consent" *law*. *California* makes it a crime to record or eavesdrop on any confidential communication, including a private conversation or telephone call, without the consent of all parties to the conversation. See Cal. Penal Code § 632.

What you suggest is mostly illegal in this country.

Do you have a suggestion based on a legal ground?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> You have to check your local law before recording someone:
> 
> For example you can't record audio in CA without their consent:
> 
> *California's* wiretapping *law* is a "two-party consent" *law*. *California* makes it a crime to record or eavesdrop on any confidential communication, including a private conversation or telephone call, without the consent of all parties to the conversation. See Cal. Penal Code § 632.
> 
> What you suggest is mostly illegal in this country.
> 
> Do you have a suggestion based on a legal ground?


You can record at any time in public places.

Wiretapping laws apply in private places where there is an expectation of privacy.


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> I can't beleive the ignorance of the people living in this country. Amazes me everyday.
> 
> Blind people can't drive. LOL
> 
> Blind people can drive. They can drive much faster than you can imagine (Fastest blind man speed record 182 mph). They can even drive in the traffic depending on their condition.


Well, being a troll is also guaranteed by the first amendment.

And I still beat that blind person - I drove a Ferrari clocked at 205 mph. And let's be clear, if one blind person managed to drive a car somehow, he/she still has to pass a vision test to get the license.
Now can that blind person do any target shooting? Second amendment guarantees his or her right to bare arms. But can they shoot an apple of their kid's head though? I can.
Can one arm wrestle, if one doesn't have arms?
People, both able and disabled, have their limitations. 
If you think otherwise, you're an idiot.
One thing, we now know for sure, - an absolute idiot can be elected president, so idiots of the world - rejoice!



supor said:


> For example you can't record audio in CA without their consent:


Yes, you can. You have to disclose the intention to record, and that said person can decline to talk.
Also what* uberdriverfornow said.*


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can record at any time in public places.
> 
> Wiretapping laws apply in private places where there is an expectation of privacy.





Zebonkey said:


> Yes, you can. You have to disclose the intention to record, and that said person can decline to talk.
> Also what* uberdriverfornow said.*


Can you guys share the law which states that?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Okay first things first, I'm not taking a pax with a motorized wheel chair. Honestly it's just too great of an hassle plus potential car damage of transporting it.

I wouldn't lie to pax or Uber. I am not trained to properly accommodate your handicap. My vehicle isn't modified to accommodate your handicap.

End Story


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> Well, being a troll is also guaranteed by the first amendment.
> 
> And I still beat that blind person - I drove a Ferrari clocked at 205 mph. And let's be clear, if one blind person managed to drive a car somehow, he/she still has to pass a vision test to get the license.
> Now can that blind person do any target shooting? Second amendment guarantees his or her right to bare arms. But can they shoot an apple of their kid's head though? I can.
> Can one arm wrestle, if one doesn't have arms?
> People, both able and disabled, have their limitations.
> If you think otherwise, you're an idiot.
> One thing, we now know for sure, - an absolute idiot can be elected president, so idiots of the world - rejoice!


5 minutes ago you said blind people can't drive. Now you are saying that you are driving faster than a blind guy.

I can keep proving that you are wrong all day long. Since you are ignorant you will never accept it and keep thinking you are always right.

Shooting blind guy: https://www.kxii.com/home/headlines/85444362.html





World is full with people like you that says what people can or cannot do.

Good luck my friend. I don't think that we can have a healthy discussion since you don't have stable thoughts.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Benjamin M said:


> When I exited the car and immediately had two dogs around me out of nowhere, I said "hi pups!"
> 
> I went to get coffee at my apartment clubhouse the other day with my pup. There was a Middle Eastern gentleman that was terrified of our sweet pup. No reason.
> 
> My issue was that there was a random dog in my car, one of two. If I was afraid of dogs, having a pit mix next to me without warning could have been a totally different thread.
> 
> Only dog I ever had a problem with in the past was Kujo thinking that I was going to kill his Mommy, unresponsive on the bathroom floor. I kept him away with the backboard. Didn't even call for animal control.
> 
> Was I pleased to see a dog climbing around in the front seat after I had just spent fifteen minutes cleaning my car's interior? No.
> 
> The moral of the story, fake "service animal", completed trip without incident, above and beyond service with the chair and luggage. Yet 1* and a report.


He probably was disgusted you had an animal with you inside esp where food and drink is served. They view it as unclean.


----------



## Jenga

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can record at any time in public places.
> 
> Wiretapping laws apply in private places where there is an expectation of privacy.


True, but a private vehicle is not typically considered a "public place". Nonetheless, to avoid ambiguity, the other party simply needs to be informed, which amounts to implied consent. So a sign stating "all rides are video and audio recorded for safety" will suffice.


----------



## supor

Jenga said:


> True, but a private vehicle is not typically considered a "public place". Nonetheless, to avoid ambiguity, the other party simply needs to be informed, which amounts to implied consent. So a sign stating "all rides are video and audio recorded for safety" will suffice.


Don't waste your time with those people LOL. I already tried.


----------



## dmoney155

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Dude, you have to wipe the dogs ass to get 5*s.


----------



## sd1303

supor said:


> Can you guys share the law which states that?


California Penal Code 632 is the wiretapping law for that state. It makes it illegal to record a "confidential communication" without the consent of all parties to the communication.

Subsection (c) defines confidential communication. It specifically excludes "circumstances in which the parties to the communication may reasonably expect that the communication may be overheard or recorded."


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Jenga said:


> True, but a private vehicle is not typically considered a "public place". Nonetheless, to avoid ambiguity, the other party simply needs to be informed, which amounts to implied consent. So a sign stating "all rides are video and audio recorded for safety" will suffice.


It's a public vehicle while being used in public.

Dash cams are always in plain sight.

You ever seen a report get permission to record video in public ?


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> 5 minutes ago you said blind people can't drive. Now you are saying that you are driving faster than a blind guy.


If one blind person managed to drive, it doesn't mean, that all blind people can drive.


supor said:


> World is full with people like you that says what people can or cannot do.


And same goes for that blind veteran.
There are also a few blind photographers.
These people are exceptions, not the rule.


supor said:


> those people


Who are you calling "those people", you sanctimonious, well, person?
Not very PC of you.


Jenga said:


> True, but a private vehicle is not typically considered a "public place".


Yes it does, when it is a "for hire" vehicle. Also, a presence of a third party, when applicable, eliminates all expectation of privacy or confidentiality of communication, unless that party is bound by law to "keep his/her mouth shut".


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> If one blind person managed to drive, it doesn't mean, that all blind people can drive.
> 
> And same goes for that blind veteran.
> There are also a few blind photographers.
> These people are exceptions, not the rule.
> 
> Who are you calling "those people", you sanctimonious, well, person?
> Not very PC of you.
> 
> Yes it does, when it is a "for hire" vehicle. Also, a presence of a third party, when applicable, eliminates all expectation of privacy or confidentiality of communication, unless that party is bound by law to "keep his/her mouth shut".


If one non-blind person managed to drive, it doesn't mean, that all non-blind people can drive.
I'm sorry. You were the one who decides what people can and can't do right? How many blind people have to drive car for you to accept it? 5? 7? 10000000? You are hilarious my friend. You've proven wrong multiple times and still trying. I have nothing to discuss with you.



uberdriverfornow said:


> It's a public vehicle while being used in public.
> 
> Dash cams are always in plain sight.
> 
> You ever seen a report get permission to record video in public ?


LOL

It's a public vehicle. So someone randomly can enter your car and sit all day long. Because it is being used in public.

These guys are high. lol


----------



## Jenga

Zebonkey said:


> If one blind person managed to drive, it doesn't mean, that all blind people can drive.
> 
> And same goes for that blind veteran.
> There are also a few blind photographers.
> These people are exceptions, not the rule.
> 
> Who are you calling "those people", you sanctimonious, well, person?
> Not very PC of you.
> 
> Yes it does, when it is a "for hire" vehicle. Also, a presence of a third party, when applicable, eliminates all expectation of privacy or confidentiality of communication, unless that party is bound by law to "keep his/her mouth shut".


Hmm... look who's calling someone "sanctimonious" - oh, yeah - it's the guy that pronounces "other people" to be sanctimonious. Little bit of the pot calling the kettle black, eh?

Also, I think you're right... by putting my car out "for hire" that turns it into a public urinal. People can piss at will, because it's um - public.



supor said:


> If one non-blind person managed to drive, it doesn't mean, that all non-blind people can drive.
> I'm sorry. You were the one who decides what people can and can't do right? How many blind people have to drive car for you to accept it? 5? 7? 10000000? You are hilarious my friend. You've proven wrong multiple times and still trying. I have nothing to discuss with you.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's a public vehicle. So someone randomly can enter your car and sit all day long. Because it is being used in public.
> 
> These guys are high. lol


Yeah, hilarious!

Actually, I have a "dem cam" installed in my vehicle. It only records stupid things democrats say and do. It's not subject to the state laws in any state because the label clearly indicates it's for idiots. It's the same law that covers the Clintons when they get away with meetings on tarmacs, and illegal email servers installed in closets recording classified information...


----------



## uberdriverfornow

supor said:


> If one non-blind person managed to drive, it doesn't mean, that all non-blind people can drive.
> I'm sorry. You were the one who decides what people can and can't do right? How many blind people have to drive car for you to accept it? 5? 7? 10000000? You are hilarious my friend. You've proven wrong multiple times and still trying. I have nothing to discuss with you.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> It's a public vehicle. So someone randomly can enter your car and sit all day long. Because it is being used in public.


sure, if you allow it


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> I can keep proving that you are wrong all day long.


No, you can't. You keep on bringing the examples of tremendous achievements by people with disabilities.
As I said, they are exceptions, not the rule.
That's the reason, they have ADA law to protect disabled.


supor said:


> How many blind people have to drive car for you to accept it?


Well, definitely more than one. Or even two or three.


supor said:


> You are hilarious my friend.


Not really.


supor said:


> You've proven wrong multiple times and still trying.


Oh, phleeze. Saying that doesn't make you right, no matter how many times you say that.
A few people with severe disabilities achieved nearly impossible. It does not prove me wrong.
I am a fairly able person, and yet I can not run as fast as Usain Bolt. Or swim as fast as Michael Phelps.
There are people, who train their whole life, and still lose to those champions.
We all have our limits. Now that is a fact.
Now when a few disabled people overcome the odds and achieve greatness, I admire them, but it doesn't make other disabled people equal to them, just like I am not equal to Usain Bolt - he is just much faster, than I am. It doesn't mean, that he is a better person, than I am, but he is much faster.
The thing is, you are trying to compare that Usain Bolt of blindness to a regular blind person. With average abilities.
Average people are just that - average. Able or disabled.
And just like a disabled people can be great, they can also be assholes.
And some are.


Jenga said:


> "other people"


It means exactly that - other people. People, who are not me. They are by definition "other people".


----------



## supor

uberdriverfornow said:


> sure, if you allow it


If it's public it's public. Noone have to ask your allowance.


----------



## Jenga

Yeah, that's completely different from "those people" (actually "these people", but who's keeping track?)


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> No, you can't. You keep on bringing the examples of tremendous achievements by people with disabilities.
> As I said, they are exceptions, not the rule.
> That's the reason, they have ADA law to protect disabled.
> 
> Well, definitely more than one. Or even two or three.
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Oh, phleeze. Saying that doesn't make you right, no matter how many times you say that.
> A few people with severe disabilities achieved nearly impossible. It does not prove me wrong.
> I am a fairly able person, and yet I can not run as fast as Usain Bolt. Or swim as fast as Michael Phelps.
> There are people, who train their whole life, and still lose to those champions.
> We all have our limits. Now that is a fact.
> Now when a few disabled people overcome the odds and achieve greatness, I admire them, but it doesn't make other disabled people equal to them, just like I am not equal to Usain Bolt - he is just much faster, than I am. It doesn't mean, that he is a better person, than I am, but he is much faster.
> The thing is, you are trying to compare that Usain Bolt of blindness to a regular blind person. With average abilities.
> Average people are just that - average. Able or disabled.
> And just like a disabled people can be great, they can also be @@@@@@@@.
> And some are.
> 
> It means exactly that - other people. People, who are not me. They are by definition "other people".


To prove that something is wrong you just need one example. That's how things works. If you say blind people can't drive one example is more than enough to prove you are wrong which there are multiple examples.

This is the second blind man: 




This is the third: 




Enough?

You are not fairly able person. You lack some thinking abilities. Which makes you mentally disable (According to your disability definition). Which I totally respect and understand you and think that you are equal with everyone else.


----------



## Benjamin M

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> He probably was disgusted you had an animal with you inside esp where food and drink is served. They view it as unclean.


No, he was obviously afraid that he would be bitten by my dog. The "Clubhouse" is actually the leasing office, all it has in terms of "food and drinks" is a coffee maker and is open to dogs.



supor said:


> To prove that something is wrong you just need one example. That's how things works. If you say blind people can't drive one example is more than enough to prove you are wrong which there are multiple examples.
> 
> This is the second blind man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the third:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough?
> 
> You are not fairly able person. You lack some thinking abilities. Which makes you mentally disable.


Friend, did I give you a ride to the airport yesterday with your little dog?

You seem to be disagreeing with everyone on this thread and completely missed the key points of the situation. Now you're still on about blind people being able to do things that sighted people can.

Pax was not blind. Dog was not a service animal.

Maybe find another thread?



Zebonkey said:


> Well, being a troll is also guaranteed by the first amendment.


This.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> No, he was obviously afraid that he would be bitten by my dog. The "Clubhouse" is actually the leasing office, all it has in terms of "food and drinks" is a coffee maker and is open to dogs.
> 
> 
> Friend, did I give you a ride to the airport yesterday with your little dog?
> 
> You seem to be disagreeing with everyone on this thread and completely missed the key points of the situation. Now you're still on about blind people being able to do things that sighted people can.
> 
> Pax was not blind. Dog was not a service animal.
> 
> Maybe find another thread?


Like you don't understood the concept that lady stated it's a service animal you are far from understanding the concept here. The topic is not blind people. The concept is to prove that your friend is wrong over and over again.

Pax was not blind. Dog was a service animal or not it is not something you can make decision about or your business. Because your passenger stated that it's a service animal. There is nothing you can do after that. Your job is to take them from point A to point B.


----------



## Benjamin M

LADryver said:


> "...once the dog was under control" It was your commanding the rider about the animal that was the problem here. Until Uber becomes human it goes to the dogs.


Several people came out of the house, including the two dogs, after I pulled into the driveway. None of them really understood English. I asked them why the dog was in my car and if they could please make it stop climbing on my seat *before *they claimed it was a service animal (and shortly after claimed that it was "in training").

They knew that if they used those two magic words that the dog would get a ride. Pretty clear that they also knew that if they filed a bogus report they would likely get a refund.

I said absolutely nothing about the dog after that, didn't speak at all, so that I wouldn't give them an inch to file any sort of report. Didn't matter.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such.





Benjamin M said:


> I asked them why the dog was in my car and if they could please make it stop climbing on my seat *before *they claimed it was a service animal (and shortly after claimed that it was "in training").


According to your first post they said it's a service animal before you asked them to stop the dog climbing on your seat. Now you are saying the opposite. You are a liar. Proven with your own messages.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

https://thehardtimes.net/harddrive/...murdered-by-mans-emotional-support-xenomorph/*Everyone on Space Flight Murdered by Man's Emotional Support Xenomorph*


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> This is the second blind man:


Can he legally drive on public roads?


supor said:


> Enough?


No, not really.
Again, you keep bringing up exceptions to the rule, not the rule.
Now tell me, can a blind person by him/herself get behind the wheel and drive an obstacle course without any assistance?
I, sure, can. It does not make me better though. Also, I am not going to get in a blind person's face, saying, you can't drive, but I can.
By the way, when was the last time, you gave the keys to your car to a blind person? Would you ask a blind person to give you a ride?
If you are not willing to do that, it makes you a hypocrite. 
I, sure, won't throw keys to a blind person, saying, you drive. He/she won't be able to catch them.



Benjamin M said:


> a coffee maker and is open to dogs.


But can a dog make coffee? I'm sure,* supor *is going to find a YouTube video, showing a dog making coffee.


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> Can he legally drive on public roads?
> 
> No, not really.
> Again, you keep bringing up exceptions to the rule, not the rule.
> Now tell me, can a blind person by him/herself get behind the wheel and drive an obstacle course without any assistance?
> I, sure, can. It does not make me better though. Also, I am not going to get in a blind person's face, saying, you can't drive, but I can.
> By the way, when was the last time, you gave the keys to your car to a blind person? Would you ask a blind person to give you a ride?
> If you are not willing to do that, it makes you a hypocrite.
> I, sure, won't throw keys to a blind person, saying, you drive. He/she won't be able to catch them.


Are you ready to be proven that you are wrong again my mentally disabled friend?

I think you are not. Have a nice day.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> Pax was not blind. Dog was a service animal or not it is not something you can make decision about or your business. Because your passenger stated that it's a service animal. There is nothing you can do after that. Your job is to take them from point A to point B.


I urge you to read Uber's policy on service animals, including the screenshot from the message that they sent me. As I and others have repeatedly said, you do have the ability to deny transport to a dog claimed to be a service animal that clearly is not, but it is very risky.

Further, I DID transport from A to B and was reported regardless, which is the entire point of this thread.

Either you have not carefully read the original post and subsequent ones from myself and others or you simply want to derail the thread and argue with everyone on it, now about something completely unrelated. I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 427241





Benjamin M said:


> I urge you to read Uber's policy on service animals, including the screenshot from the message that they sent me. As I and others have repeatedly said, you do have the ability to deny transport to a dog claimed to be a service animal that clearly is not, but it is very risky.
> 
> Further, I DID transport from A to B and was reported regardless, which is the entire point of this thread.
> 
> Either you have not carefully read the original post and subsequent ones from myself and others or you simply want to derail the thread and argue with everyone on it, now about something completely unrelated. I'm leaning towards the latter.


You have to read it again. In your case she said that it's a service animal. And then you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't. Uber had to permanently deactivate you for that.

You are a liar my friend. I quoted your 2 messages about the same incident. There is nothing we can discuss about it since you are telling 2 different stories.

I only argue with people that doesn't make sense and have no idea about the laws or policies and liars.


----------



## Chorch

Zebonkey said:


> Exept for those little monsters - Chihuahuas!
> Them, little @@@@s hate me.


No one likes Chihuahuas. Horrible rats.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> You have to read it again. In your case she said that it's a service animal. And then you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't. Uber had to permanently deactivate you for that.
> 
> You are a liar my friend. I quoted your 2 messages about the same incident. There is nothing we can discuss about it since you are telling 2 different stories.
> 
> I only argue with people that doesn't make sense and have no idea about the laws or policies and liars.


I wasn't deactivated. I even said that no action was made against my account. Are you just skimming messages?

Call me whatever you want, it's all on audio and video, clear as day. And I will be reporting the passenger today.

I did absolutely nothing wrong, at all. Even exceeded my role as a non-medical Uber X driver.

And back to not feeding you any more troll food..


----------



## Zebonkey

By the way, not all blind people are good at being blind. 
One guy, who lived in my building was exactly that. He could not navigate even with his cane. He always seemed to be disoriented and lost. A lot of blind people manage to compensate their disability with other senses. Not that guy. I sometimes ran into him in the lobby, trying to find the elevator. Of course, I always helped him and guided him all the way to his apartment. But hey, I could throw my car keys at him - you drive!



Benjamin M said:


> And back to not feeding you any more troll food..


I don't know if this guy is trolling, or just dense. Sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> I wasn't deactivated. I even said that no action was made against my account. Are you just skimming messages?
> 
> Call me whatever you want, it's all on audio and video, clear as day. And I will be reporting the passenger today.
> 
> I did absolutely nothing wrong, at all. Even exceeded my role as a non-medical Uber X driver.
> 
> And back to not feeding you any more troll food..


I didn't say you were deactivated. I said you should have been. I think you are not capable of understanding the things you read. No problem. I accept you with your disabilities. You should get a service animal.



Zebonkey said:


> By the way, not all blind people are good at being blind.
> One guy, who lived in my building was exactly that. He could not navigate even with his cane. He always seemed to be disoriented and lost. A lot of blind people manage to compensate their disability with other senses. Not that guy. I sometimes ran into him in the lobby, trying to find the elevator. Of course, I always helped him and guided him all the way to his apartment. But hey, I could throw my car keys at him - you drive!
> 
> 
> I don't know if this guy is trolling, or just dense. Sometimes it's hard to tell.


Dense guy still thinks that blind people can't drive. LOL

A for the effort. Keep trying.


----------



## Benjamin M

supor said:


> I didn't say you were deactivated. I said you should have been. I think you are not capable of understanding the things you read. No problem. I accept you with your disabilities. You should get a service animal.


Your post -

You have to read it again. In your case she said that it's a service animal. And then you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't. *Uber had to permanently deactivate you for that.*

Aye.. &#128514; Seriously.


----------



## supor

Benjamin M said:


> Your post -
> 
> You have to read it again. In your case she said that it's a service animal. And then you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't. *Uber had to permanently deactivate you for that.*
> 
> Aye.. &#128514; Seriously.


Now I have to teach you a grammar lesson. I don't have time for that. Especially to a hypocrite who is going to tell a different story tomarrow.


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> I said you should have been.


Again, no, he shouldn't have.
As I mentioned before, impersonating a service animal is a crime in over 30 states.
A misbehaving service dog can be ejected from any premises, including a "for hire" car.
You don't agree? Well, tough luck. It's in accordance with existing laws.


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> Again, no, he shouldn't have.
> As I mentioned before, impersonating a service animal is a crime in over 30 states.
> A misbehaving service dog can be ejected from any premises, including a "for hire" car.
> You don't agree? Well, tough luck. It's in accordance with existing laws.


What a misbehaved service animal. He climbed on my seat..

Can be ejected but not by you. You have to call a law enforcer for that.


----------



## Chorch

supor said:


> And then you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't.


Wat? I mean: what the ****? You shouldn't?

ok. Bye.

I believe there's no point in arguing with this guy, @Benjamin M


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> Dense guy still thinks that blind people can't drive. LOL


Can they legally? On public roads? Without assistance?


supor said:


> Keep trying.


I don't have to.


supor said:


> Can be ejected but not by you. You have to call a law enforcer for that.


Yes, I can eject. But if they do not comply, I surely have to call the law enforcer. And at that point I will have them arrested.


----------



## OldBay




----------



## Benjamin M

Zebonkey said:


> Again, no, he shouldn't have.
> As I mentioned before, impersonating a service animal is a crime in over 30 states.
> A misbehaving service dog can be ejected from any premises, including a "for hire" car.
> You don't agree? Well, tough luck. It's in accordance with existing laws.


They're going to disagree with anything that you or anyone else says. Not worth the keystrokes.


----------



## supor

Chorch said:


> Wat? I mean: what the @@@@? You shouldn't?
> 
> ok. Bye.


After someone states that it's a service animal you can't interfere with what they are doing.



Zebonkey said:


> Can they legally? On public roads? Without assistance?
> 
> I don't have to.
> 
> Yes, I can eject. But if they do not comply, I surely have to call the law enforcer. And at that point I will have them arrested.


Are you going to shut up if I prove they can? No. So, do your own reseach. I already proven everthing that you said is wrong..

You can't eject. You can ask them to leave your property. If they don't you have to call the law enforcer which it's their job to decide to arrest them or not. You don't have any authority on them like you don't have any authority on your passengers or any other human being.


----------



## Chorch

supor said:


> After someone states that it's a service animal you can't interfere with what they are doing.


No one said no the animal. You are allowed to ask them not to destroy your car.
Having a service animal doesn't allow them to do whatever the f*cl they want in your car.
"This is a service animal, now I'm going to have him pee on your seat".

Stoopid. Ok. I'm unfollowing thread. Have a good day!


----------



## supor

Chorch said:


> No one said no the animal. You are allowed to ask them not to destroy your car.
> Having a service animal doesn't allow them to do whatever the f*cl they want in your car.
> "This is a service animal, now I'm going to have him pee on your seat".
> 
> Stoopid. Ok. I'm unfollowing thread. Have a good day!


If they destroy your vehicle file a claim and get your money.


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> I already proven everthing that you said is wrong..


No, you haven't.


supor said:


> You can't eject.


Yes, I can.


supor said:


> You can ask them to leave your property.


That's what "eject" means, I am well in my rights to tell them to beat it.
In other words, eject them. Not literally push the "eject" button.
Seriously, are you that dense?


----------



## Benjamin M

Zebonkey said:


> No, you haven't.
> 
> Yes, I can.
> 
> That's what "eject" means, I am well in my rights to tell them to beat it.
> In other words, eject them. Not literally push the "eject" button.
> Seriously, are you that dense?


It's really not worth arguing, just keeps throwing things right back.

You are correct. But, as we all know, drivers are often deactivated for declining bogus service animals. It's really despicable.

I wonder if having the pax speak directly to driver support would help in situations like this, shift some responsibility to the agent and have the conversation recorded by them.


----------



## Ubertool

SuzeCB said:


> 3 different types of animals here...
> 
> 1. Service Animal - social training AND trained to do at least one task to specifically aid the handler with his/her disability. May only be a dog (accommodation necessary almost everywhere) or a mini-horse (only if it can fit, and if it can, than anywhere a SA dog would be allowed)
> 
> 2. Therapy Animal - may be almost any animal, provided it has the necessary temperament and social training as applicable. A rabbit, for example, doesn't get trained to sit, etc. These animals get certified so their handlers (not handicapped, although they might be, same as a driver may be) can make arrangements to bring them into hospitals, shelters, nursing homes, special needs schools, and to visit home hospice patients, WHERE AN ARRANGMENT HAS BEEN MADE IN ADVANCE. These animals do not have to be accommodated in your car, or anywhere else, for that matter. On a side note, there's one if these TA dogs that visits my son's school and "leads" a yoga class for the kids and interacts with them when they're in different positions.
> 
> 3. Emotional Support Animal - basically a pet, except its owner has had a doctor fill out a form certifying that the person has some form of neurological or psychological disability whereby the person finds extreme comfort from the animal and would (will, since they don't live forever) suffer greatly from losing it. They have to be accommodated by landlords and, decreasingly these days, by airlines. Other than those two areas, they enjoy NO mandatory accommodations.
> 
> People often call ESAs TAs, but they're not. Not at all.
> 
> Oh, and a TA dog wouldn't go on the seat in your car unless specifically TOLD to. Most others would be in carriers.


All this emotional support dog bullshit can eat a bag of dicks, ****ing pansies in this world to come up with shit like this and force it on me, now with that being said I love dogs , I have one , and I respect true service dogs , however I understand how people hate to transport fake "service" dogs , ****ing people suck sometimes


----------



## Zebonkey

supor said:


> Are you going to shut up if I prove they can? No. So, do your own reseach.


Meaning, that you can't.
And it's research, not reseach.


Benjamin M said:


> It's really not worth arguing, just keeps throwing things right back.


Yep. I call troll alert, because it's either that, or that person is truly dense.
It's not, like we have the greatest minds on this forum, but mostly reasonable folk.
This person is not being reasonable.


----------



## UpNorth

I allow pax with dogs cats have a beach towel to cover back seat for the animals regardless service animals or not. There's a lot of people the pets are their family kids and I understand that. I ask questions about their pets along the trip they love talking about them and talk, now your there friend. Sounds like you went above an beyond but didn't win over your pax, I usually get a 5 and a tip.


----------



## DoubleDee

Can't wait till somebody posts on here about a phony service dog taking a dump in their back seat.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Benjamin M said:


> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


Ohhhh, they are building a rapport. You are almost history. Lol.


----------



## CJfrom619

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Well this is definitely your own doing. Either give them the ride and shut your mouth or give them the ride and complain about their dogs enough for the to have incentive to write you a bad review.

To be honest it doesnt matter about a bad review. All you have to do is give them a ride and your good.. they can make all the false claims they want to you. If it makes you feel any better...I got the exact same report last year after I took a mom and daighter with 2 dogs on a half mile ride home and didnt utter a word except hi and bye. Dont trip on it friend. You have to get numerous reports in order to get deactivated. These things happen every once in a while. Frustrating as they can be. Worst thing you can do is keep dwelling on it. Net rider.



DoubleDee said:


> Can't wait till somebody posts on here about a phony service dog taking a dump in their back seat.


Funny Ive never heard of that.


----------



## Benjamin M

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Ohhhh, they are building a rapport. You are almost history. Lol.


Actually no. I have done nothing wrong, at all. This is why we have dash cameras and follow up with both support and the hub.

The last pax to file a complaint was removed from the platform. Hopefully this one will be as well.



CJfrom619 said:


> Well this is definitely your own doing. Either give them the ride and shut your mouth


I gave them the ride and did not say anything about the dog after the words "service animal" were spoken. 30 minutes of silence, apart from "which airline?" and "have a great day!"

Anyway, about to eat lunch and then head out to the hub. Fortunately it's a 20 minute trip and in my hunting grounds.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Drive nights. Resolved.

No kids or any animal unless pre approved, had only 2 rides in 3800, with a dog. Both were going to their respected “Doggie Hotels” while pax was going on travel.

Picking up kids is really never a problem at those hours. But i have ran into it. Driving away! This happens like 1 time a month to me. 

The handicapped and elderly... i will always make enough time for them.


----------



## Benjamin M

WindyCityAnt said:


> Drive nights. Resolved.
> 
> No kids or any animal unless pre approved, had only 2 rides in 3800, with a dog. Both were going to their respected "Doggie Hotels" while pax was going on travel.
> 
> Picking up kids is really never a problem at those hours. But i have ran into it. Driving away! This happens like 1 time a month to me.
> 
> The handicapped and elderly... i will always make enough time for them.


Ohhhh right, because nothing bad ever happens at night.... &#128514;

Over 3k trips, three dogs. Second "service animal", first one also was not on a leash and was a little ankle biter. But no issues with that trip. They managed to keep the dog controlled.


----------



## Jenga

Zebonkey said:


> No, you can't. You keep on bringing the examples of tremendous achievements by people with disabilities.
> As I said, they are exceptions, not the rule.
> That's the reason, they have ADA law to protect disabled.
> 
> Well, definitely more than one. Or even two or three.
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Oh, phleeze. Saying that doesn't make you right, no matter how many times you say that.
> A few people with severe disabilities achieved nearly impossible. It does not prove me wrong.
> I am a fairly able person, and yet I can not run as fast as Usain Bolt. Or swim as fast as Michael Phelps.
> There are people, who train their whole life, and still lose to those champions.
> We all have our limits. Now that is a fact.
> Now when a few disabled people overcome the odds and achieve greatness, I admire them, but it doesn't make other disabled people equal to them, just like I am not equal to Usain Bolt - he is just much faster, than I am. It doesn't mean, that he is a better person, than I am, but he is much faster.
> The thing is, you are trying to compare that Usain Bolt of blindness to a regular blind person. With average abilities.
> Average people are just that - average. Able or disabled.
> And just like a disabled people can be great, they can also be @@@@@@@@.
> And some are.
> 
> It means exactly that - other people. People, who are not me. They are by definition "other people".





supor said:


> You have to read it again. In your case she said that it's a service animal. And then you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't. Uber had to permanently deactivate you for that.
> 
> You are a liar my friend. I quoted your 2 messages about the same incident. There is nothing we can discuss about it since you are telling 2 different stories.
> 
> I only argue with people that doesn't make sense and have no idea about the laws or policies and liars.


???? You can certainly say to have the dog stop climbing your seat. You just can't (legally) refuse the ride! I always make service animals ride in the back. That's not against the rules, AFAIK.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Benjamin M said:


> Ohhhh right, because nothing bad ever happens at night.... &#128514;
> 
> Over 3k trips, three dogs. Second "service animal", first one also was not on a leash and was a little ankle biter. But no issues with that trip. They managed to keep the dog controlled.


You must like "shopping at the dog parks" then. All those hot mommies walking around, strutting there stuff! &#129323;&#128514;


----------



## CJfrom619

Benjamin M said:


> Actually no. I have done nothing wrong, at all. This is why we have dash cameras and follow up with both support and the hub.
> 
> The last pax to file a complaint was removed from the platform. Hopefully this one will be as well.
> 
> 
> I gave them the ride and did not say anything about the dog after the words "service animal" were spoken. 30 minutes of silence, apart from "which airline?" and "have a great day!"
> 
> Anyway, about to eat lunch and then head out to the hub. Fortunately it's a 20 minute trip and in my hunting grounds.


Why are you heading to the hub? Hopefully for another issue? If its for this issue then don't waste your time down there.


----------



## Benjamin M

CJfrom619 said:


> Why are you heading to the hub? Hopefully for another issue? If its for this issue then don't waste your time down there.


To file a report against the pax and to share the footage of two dogs climbing around my car as I was loading the wheelchair.

Whatever I can do to help the next driver that this pax files a bogus complaint against. Whether or not it accomplishes anything, at least I tried.


----------



## XLnoGas

What happens if a repeat offending service dog keeps destroying products and being aggressive in a grocery store?

If a dog is destroying your property and being aggressive with you, don’t take them. Guess we really do need dash cams.


----------



## Luckydraw

Best passengers I have ever had. And they tipped cash.


----------



## LADryver

Mash Ghasem said:


> https://thehardtimes.net/harddrive/...murdered-by-mans-emotional-support-xenomorph/*Everyone on Space Flight Murdered by Man's Emotional Support Xenomorph*
> 
> View attachment 427401


Can't take a xenomorph anywhere.



Benjamin M said:


> I urge you to read Uber's policy on service animals, including the screenshot from the message that they sent me. As I and others have repeatedly said, you do have the ability to deny transport to a dog claimed to be a service animal that clearly is not, but it is very risky.
> 
> Further, I DID transport from A to B and was reported regardless, which is the entire point of this thread.
> 
> Either you have not carefully read the original post and subsequent ones from myself and others or you simply want to derail the thread and argue with everyone on it, now about something completely unrelated. I'm leaning towards the latter.


I will read the policy of service animals after I read about how independant contractors are independant.


----------



## Flash Gordon

I'm not surr of the exact rules. Emotional support dogs are not service dogs, I repeat are not service dogs. Service dogs are specifically trained in the support or assistance to it's patient. That can he psychiatric, physical (blindness) and so on. An emotional support dog is used for loneliness, depression ans such, it is not a service dog as it is not trained in any specific area.

The federal disabilities law regarding servucr animald is that you can only ask if it is a service dog and what is it used for. You can not ask for documents, it is illegal.

So, many of the dogs you see today are emotional support dogs.

I would just take the dog, say hello, be courteous and suck it up, it's not worth a bad rating and Uber deactivating you. FYI, Uber cannot ask the pax any other questions than you can either.

Emotional support dogs are easy to get a note for from either a doctor or a therapist.

Again, just suck it up, people are just abusing the system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Benjamin M

Just left the hub. 

They documented my visit and concerns and reviewed the video. Apparently I also lost that fare, they reversed that. 

A specific team reviews complaints of this nature, I will be providing the video of the dogs(s) climbing around in my car. 

Anything that I can do to help future drivers, I will.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


First of all. They're suppose to call medical transport for all that shit. It's not the responsibility of a lay person


----------



## Benjamin M

Luckydraw said:


> Best passengers I have ever had. And they tipped cash.
> View attachment 427567


I have absolutely no problem with transporting pets, as long as they are not a safety issue.

What I have a problem with is someone filing a bogus report regarding their fake service animal, losing money, so that they could get a free ride.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I may or may not have cancelled the 1 service animal ride I had. They had a giant dog when I rode by. i May or may not have said I "couldn't find the rider" (Wink wink) how unfortunate. oh well
> 
> these medical people In Wheelchairs with service dogs are the worst. They are too cheap to afford real trained medical professionals with ramps and fitted medical transportation vehicles, so they call mr. 52 cents a mile (me) to give them the nearly free ride. Never gotten tipped by someone in a walker or wheelchair whenever I helped them in the car. So I just cancel and move on. They're cheap


You are not a medical transport. Uber has a service for that


----------



## FLKeys

Benjamin M said:


> Just left the hub.
> 
> They documented my visit and concerns and reviewed the video. *Apparently I also lost that fare, they reversed that.*
> 
> A specific team reviews complaints of this nature, I will be providing the video of the dogs(s) climbing around in my car.
> 
> Anything that I can do to help future drivers, I will.


I suspect this is why people like your PAX file these claims. They ride for free and Uber will refuse to ban them from the system because they are afraid of violating ADA laws. I'm willing to bet even if you said nothing they would have still filed a complaint. After all Uber gives them a free ride. Look back at your ride history, even thought Uber gave you your money back I bet it still shows the PAX paid $0.00.


----------



## moJohoJo

Pax_Buster said:


> Uber suspends your account for refusing a service animal until they investigate. Atleast that's how it works here in California. This looks like a different complaint.


They do no investigation . THEY WILL FIRE YOU if you don't take a ( fake ) service dog if dog's owner let's them know you didn't take their so called ( fake ) service dog you'll account will be deactivated immediately . No investigation . No nothing .Fired !


----------



## Flash Gordon

No, they deactivate your account as it is discrimination. Americans with Disabilities Act.

Just take the animals, be friendly and enjoy your day. WGAS anyway, you can't change the rules.

Just take the animals, be friendly and enjoy your day. WGAS anyway, you can't change the rules.


----------



## LADryver

Benjamin M said:


> Just left the hub.
> 
> They documented my visit and concerns and reviewed the video. Apparently I also lost that fare, they reversed that.
> 
> A specific team reviews complaints of this nature, I will be providing the video of the dogs(s) climbing around in my car.
> 
> Anything that I can do to help future drivers, I will.


Hopefully the results will be good.


----------



## moJohoJo

Flash Gordon said:


> No, they deactivate your account as it is discrimination. Americans with Disabilities Act.
> 
> Just take the animals, be friendly and enjoy your day. WGAS anyway, you can't change the rules.
> 
> Just take the animals, be friendly and enjoy your day. WGAS anyway, you can't change the rules.


Another fake Uber driver but don't be fooled . He's actually a paid hourly worker from Uber headquarters who sets then enforces the rules by pretending to be a driver . You've been pranked by an imposted .


----------



## Benjamin M

moJohoJo said:


> Another fake Uber driver but don't be fooled . He's actually a paid hourly worker from Uber headquarters who sets then enforces the rules by pretending to be a driver . You've been pranked by an imposted .


Do what? Me? You must be new here. &#128514;


----------



## moJohoJo

Luckydraw said:


> Best passengers I have ever had. And they tipped cash.
> View attachment 427567


I would take those dogs . Doubt they're service dogs but they look clean and well behaved . You should of seen the filthy big dirty uncontrolled & uncontained dog that this lady claimed was a service dog . I didn't take the mutt because it was going crazy on the owner, jumping around, pulling her every which way & the owner was drugged up like she was high on meth . The old saying is true : Owner is like their dog .



Benjamin M said:


> Do what? Me? You must be new here. &#128514;


For ;
*Flash Gordon*
Not new . I can tell and it's obvious that your from Corporate offices, though -. Go back to your desk job . This blog is for drivers . Nice try, anyways .


----------



## Benjamin M

moJohoJo said:


> Not new . I can tell and it's obvious that your from Corporate offices, though -. Go back to your desk job . This blog is for drivers, Moron .


Riiiiiight. Tell that to my car. And ask the people here that have met me in person (and dislike me). &#128514;

Yawn.


----------



## Chorch

moJohoJo said:


> I can tell and it's obvious that your from Corporate offices, though -. Go back to your desk job . This blog is for drivers.


HAHAHAHAHAHA omg


----------



## Benjamin M

Chorch said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA omg


Man. I wish, right?? Maybe I would have a nice house and not be logging around a hundred miles on my car every day, dealing with this BS despite trying my best.

The Hub agent saw me walk in, "uhoh what did they do now" look on her face. Erica, she's great. Been at the hub for a long time, has always had my back.

Taking today off, as I try to do following BS like this. Not on my game, not a good idea to drive.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

Benjamin M said:


> And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.
> 
> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


He was just following his Uber conditioning and trying to get his $25 reward for reporting his driver for nothing.

When you reward bad behavior, don't be surprised when you get bad behavior.


----------



## XLnoGas

Benjamin M said:


> Just left the hub.
> 
> They documented my visit and concerns and reviewed the video. Apparently I also lost that fare, they reversed that.
> 
> A specific team reviews complaints of this nature, I will be providing the video of the dogs(s) climbing around in my car.
> 
> Anything that I can do to help future drivers, I will.


If I could add todo list to Uber if your reading this:

If rider signs upas having a service dog, have them watcha training video of how it is important for dogs upon entering the vehicle remain calm and to sit down on the floor.


----------



## Benjamin M

XLnoGas said:


> If I could add todo list to Uber if your reading this:
> 
> If rider signs upas having a service dog, have them watcha training video of how it is important for dogs upon entering the vehicle remain calm and to sit down on the floor.


The problem is that "service animals" are nearly impossible verify, do not require a license or certificate, can be trained by the owner, and you are limited as to what you can ask.

So, that's why we as drivers just have to grin and bear it or risk being deactivated. That's what I did. Yet, they still filed a complaint to get a free ride - about 25 miles.

It's a flawed system for sure. And it is despicable that so many people take advantage of it.


----------



## Mkang14

moJohoJo said:


> Not new . I can tell and it's obvious that your from Corporate offices, though -. Go back to your desk job . This blog is for drivers . Nice try, anyways .


I work in a corporate office for over 12 years (most of my adult life) and would greatly disagree with your statement.

Trust me. He is NOT corporate type.


----------



## Benjamin M

Mkang14 said:


> I work in a corporate office for over 12 years (most of my adult life) and would greatly disagree with your statement.
> 
> Trust me. He is NOT corporate type.


Thanks, I guess? I was a web developer prior to RS, so.. &#128514;

But not corporate, had my own LLC doing contract work.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

There really needs to be a service dog registration.

a friend of mine who is a waiter at a fancy reatataunt.. (talking $50+ a plate here)

One time a “service dog” jumped up on a neighboring table and just helped himself to dinner off someone’s plate. 

they ended up calling the cops on them and they barely escaped getting arrested because they didn’t want to pay for the 8 entrees on the table that the restaurant had to remake. Ended up being over $600 to remake the entrees.

(Apparently having a large dog jumping up on a table and slobbering all over made that food questionable from a food safety standpoint)

The really messed up thing...they were still legally too afraid to kick them out. The cops who showed up to enforce paying the tab however did throw them out. (For having an out of control service animal)


They continued to try to argue against having to pay to have those entrees remade up until the cops threatened to take them out in cuffs. On top of that on their way out the door they got stuck with another bill for their drinks (they hadn’t even been there long enough to order when this all went down)

But the important thing is that the restaraunt staff never once attempted to actually throw them out, just charge the owners of the dog for all the damage it caused after the fact.

unfortunately all you can do is bite your tongue and put up with it, and charge cleaning after the fact.


----------



## Mkang14

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks, I guess? I was a web developer prior to RS, so.. &#128514;


You're only helping his case with your response lol. To me you don't seem corporate.

In corporate environment you have to be willing to step back, ego down, sometimes even take verbal abuse, keep silent. Sometimes you have to get uncomfortable. You are not your own boss.

That environment is not for all.


----------



## Benjamin M

Mkang14 said:


> You're only helping his case with your response lol. To me you don't seem corporate.
> 
> In corporate environment you have to be willing to step back, ego down, sometimes even take verbal abuse, keep silent. Sometimes you have to get uncomfortable. You are not your own boss.
> 
> That environment is not for all.


Try what I did prior to web development and get back to me. Anyway, have a good one. :smiles:


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Mkang14 said:


> You're only helping his case with your response lol. To me you don't seem corporate.
> 
> In corporate environment you have to be willing to step back, ego down, sometimes even take verbal abuse, keep silent. Sometimes you have to get uncomfortable. You are not your own boss.
> 
> That environment is not for all.


I agree.

Try working at Boeing where at the leasing division, there are more chiefs than Indians; a very top-heavy company. And people, who you don't report to, act as if you do report to them  I believe the stress at that job, brought on being laid off, which was immediately followed by a cancer diagnosis.


----------



## Benjamin M

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Try working at Boeing where at the leasing division, there are more chiefs than Indians; a very top-heavy company. And people, who you don't report to, act as if you do report to them :wink: I believe the stress at that job, brought on being laid off, which was immediately followed by a cancer diagnosis.


Try working 24 hour shifts with lives in your hands, surrounded by type A personalities that will spot the slightest bit of weakness and then talk about you behind your back, all to cover their own fear and anxiety.

That and dealing with horrible people and situations, letting it slide off and internalizing normal mental reactions (at a huge cost) because of the above and so you can report to your next shift.

Yeah. Don't talk to me about stress.


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Benjamin M said:


> Try working 24 hour shifts with lives in your hands, surrounded by type A personalities that will spot the slightest bit of weakness and then talk about you behind your back, all to cover their own fear and anxiety.
> 
> That and dealing with horrible people and situations, letting it slide off and internalizing normal mental reactions (at a huge cost) because of the above and so you can report to your next shift.
> 
> Yeah. Don't talk to me about stress.


I didn't realize I quoted you? I didn't. Why the hostility? I was supportive to you and your situation but now I'm rethinking it. There's no need to compare our previous work situations because it's apples-to-oranges.

And don't talk to me about years of cancer treatment and taking a year to recover from the flu that I picked up, probably driving Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

If someone sit in the front talk to them...be as friendly as possible...people usually sit in the front because they are either lonely or just a people person that like to conversate...im sure your energy wasn't positive during that silent ride to the airport


----------



## Benjamin M

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I didn't realize I quoted you? I didn't. Why the hostility? I was supportive to you and your situation but now I'm rethinking it. There's no need to compare our previous work situations because it's apples-to-oranges.
> 
> And don't talk to me about years of cancer treatment and taking a year to recover from the flu that I picked up, probably driving Uber and Lyft.


Replied privately and I apologize.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> If someone sit in the front talk to them...be as friendly as possible...people usually sit in the front because they are either lonely or just a people person that like to conversate...im sure your energy wasn't positive during that silent ride to the airport


I agree. But I kept my mouth shut because I knew he was hoping that I would say something about the dog during the trip. I did not.


----------



## OldBay

Benjamin M said:


> The problem is that "service animals" are nearly impossible verify, do not require a license or certificate, can be trained by the owner, and you are limited as to what you can ask.
> 
> So, that's why we as drivers just have to grin and bear it or risk being deactivated. That's what I did. Yet, they still filed a complaint to get a free ride - about 25 miles.
> 
> It's a flawed system for sure. And it is despicable that so many people take advantage of it.


If I ever see a big dog thats not a service animal, I will just keep driving and pretend I didn't see them. IDK what lyft / uber will do.

Every dog Ive had was either legit service animal or med/small size. I don't even ask if its a service animla because I know what asking will do.

Same is true of any ride, if you have to push back, even just ask them to put on a seatbelt (ask any question for that matter) chance of a 1* goes through the roof.


----------



## LyftNewbie10

Benjamin M said:


> Replied privately and I apologize.
> 
> 
> I agree. But I kept my mouth shut because I knew he was hoping that I would say something about the dog during the trip. I did not.


Yes, you/we are often saddled with no-win situations. There *is* such a thing as a bad customer/rider---business that we don't need and just isn't worth the time, effort and grief. :frown:


----------



## supor

Zebonkey said:


> Can they legally? On public roads? Without assistance?


Yes they can.

https://www.upi.com/Archives/1984/0...d-people-to-drive-in-14-states/4892450766800/


----------



## Jenga

XLnoGas said:


> What happens if a repeat offending service dog keeps destroying products and being aggressive in a grocery store?
> 
> If a dog is destroying your property and being aggressive with you, don't take them. Guess we really do need dash cams.


The whole point is that a REAL service dog would never do that. They are trained to standards beyond what we can imagine. This is why FAKE service animals and "ESA's" cause such a problem - and are easy to spot!



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There really needs to be a service dog registration.



I believe there actually is a service dog registration, or if not there are registered trainers of service dogs. Anybody know about this?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Jenga said:


> The whole point is that a REAL service dog would never do that. They are trained to standards beyond what we can imagine. This is why FAKE service animals and "ESA's" cause such a problem - and are easy to spot!
> 
> 
> I believe there actually is a service dog registration, or if not there are registered trainers of service dogs. Anybody know about this?


It's illegal per ADA law to demand to see papers proving the animal is in fact a service animal.

So if the registry existed it wouldn't matter because you couldn't ask if the animal was on it.

ADA law needs rewritten to allow for state/federal registrations and or license to have a service animal.

Personally i think that a registration/license would not only remove the riffraff but allow for the proper identification of real service animals.

"Sir do you have a license for that service animal"

"Yes i do, here is my license"

BOOM, there it is. The hostess at a restaurant can card the dog handler and in like 4 seconds a *REAL* service animal let in, no questions about what it is trained to do or the handler's disability.

Truth of the matter, any certificate that exists cannot be trusted, nor can you ask for it anyway.

Sure, this one took me very little effort, and is of course a joke. But a higher quality form and like 5 minutes longer and i'd have something at least halfway believable.


----------



## Jenga

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's illegal per ADA law to demand to see papers proving the animal is in fact a service animal.
> 
> So if the registry existed it wouldn't matter because you couldn't ask if the animal was on it.
> 
> ADA law needs rewritten to allow for state/federal registrations and or license to have a service animal.
> 
> Personally i think that a registration/license would not only remove the riffraff but allow for the proper identification of real service animals.
> 
> "Sir do you have a license for that service animal"
> 
> "Yes i do, here is my license"
> 
> BOOM, there it is. The hostess at a restaurant can card the dog handler and in like 4 seconds a *REAL* service animal let in, no questions about what it is trained to do or the handler's disability.
> 
> Truth of the matter, any certificate that exists cannot be trusted, nor can you ask for it anyway.
> 
> Sure, this one took me very little effort, and is of course a joke. But a higher quality form and like 5 minutes longer and i'd have something at least halfway believable.
> 
> View attachment 427818


Great post! And I agree with everything you are saying. But in 2020 we now have many ways to easily authenticate things online. (For instance, placing a special seal on the person's ID card, scanning a chip in the dog, verifying the encrypted ID card online against a public database, etc.) So what needs to happen now is that the ADA needs to be updated to reflect modern technology and give any affected party such as drivers, restauranteers, airports, etc. the ability to verify service animals, instead of giving bad actors easy access to what amounts to fraud. Hell, they already have this system in place for all American citizens on every international flight you take. Your name gets cross referenced with the government database every time you leave the country. This is why no exit stamp is required. They know where you are at all times - and may even apply to all domestic flights FAIK.


----------



## Rockydrive

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Find some other dog and shave it's hair and throw it on your seat and collect the cleaning fee.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

June132017 said:


> I guess they want you to be as professional as a limo driver. Then they can pay us those rates.


When they want "professionalism", I tell them that they can pay the UberX/Lyft fare to my home. I will then transfer them and their belongings to my cab. I will then turn on the meter. Once they are paying those rates to me and not to Uber/Lyft, we can discuss "professionalism".



moJohoJo said:


> I called over 5 Attorneys but no one was interested in my case .


They do not stand to make too much money out of it, even if they beat the overwhelming odds and prevail.



supor said:


> It says the animal may be excluded. I can't see the part that says you have right to kick them out of your property?


You can invite them to vacate your vehicle. Putting your hands on them is likely a bad idea. That is best left to the police.



Jenga said:


> Here's a trick that works a % of the time: when driving up to the pickup, if you see a service animal, simply pass by the pickup area and cancel the ride. They can't report you for refusing a service animal if you never officially arrive at the pickup.





OldBay said:


> If I ever see a big dog thats not a service animal, I will just keep driving and pretend I didn't see them. IDK what lyft / uber will do.


Once you accept the job, they know the route that you took to the pickup address. They know if you were there, or not. I have seen "de-activated, so unfair" topics where the driver stated that he never saw anyone, but the customer complained that the driver refused him for having a service animal or being a member of this or that ethnic group.



uberdriverfornow said:


> You can record at any time in public places. Wiretapping laws apply in private places where there is an expectation of privacy.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Jenga said:


> a private vehicle is not typically considered a "public place".


People should check their local laws on this. For my market, the District of Columbia and the Commonwealth of Virginia are one party states. The State of Maryland is a two party state. In addition, you must check the classification of your vehicle. In all three states, the taxicab and limousine both are defined as _public_ vehicles for hire. A driver has no problem if he wants to put a camera in his licenced taxicab or licenced limousine.

The Uber/Lyft/VIA car is defined as a private vehicle for hire. Despite that, the driver could put the recording device into his Uber/Lyft/VIA car in D.C. or Virginia. In Maryland, however, he might have to obtain the customer's consent. I am not sure in Maryland if a sign is considered informing your customer, but, that is what I have for my Uber/Lyft car. I do not know if Maryland considers lack of objection "implied consent". No customer ever has objected, though.

The cab is a public vehicle, therefore a "public space" thus the passenger has no expectation of privacy, there. As the Uber/Lyft/VIA car is still a private vehicle, the question becomes :"does the customer have any expectation of privacy there?".

Despite its being a one-party state, D.C. does require that taxicabs and limousines licenced there do post a sign visible from outside the vehicle that informs prospective passengers of the presence and use of the camera.



uberdriverfornow said:


> It's a public vehicle while being used in public.


Check your state laws on that one. In my market, there is a difference between a public and private vehicle for hire. As an example: if I am driving my cab, I can use the bus lanes in the District of Columbia. If I am driving my Uber/Lyft car, even if I am hauling a customer, I can not.



Jenga said:


> I have a "dem cam" installed in my vehicle. It only records stupid things democrats say and do. .


You must burn through memory cards pretty quickly, then.



Zebonkey said:


> Can he legally drive on public roads?





supor said:


> you asked her to make him stop climbing the seat. Which you shouldn't


There is nothing illegal about asking the handler/owner to control her animal. That includes seeing to it that the animal is not climbing all over the seat.



Chorch said:


> No one likes Chihuahuas. Horrible rats.


Miniature and toy poodles are even worse.



supor said:


> After someone states that it's a service animal you can't interfere with what they are doing.





Chorch said:


> Having a service animal doesn't allow them to do whatever they want in your car.





Jenga said:


> You can certainly say to have the dog stop climbing your seat. You just can't (legally) refuse the ride! I always make service animals ride in the back. That's not against the rules


If telling the handler/owner to control his animal constitutes "interfering", yes you can. You can require that the handler/owner control his animal.



Zebonkey said:


> Can he legally drive on public roads?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


supor said:


> Are you going to shut up if I prove they can?


.

The question is can the blind person get a driver's licence? He may be able physically to drive, but, can he get a licence to operate a motor vehicle on the public roads? Someone did post a link to a lens that allows the _legally_ blind to see well enough to get a licence. There can be a difference between _legally_ and totally blind. The person whose vision is worse than 20/______(whatever that figure is, these days) is considered "legally" blind although he is not totally blind. Can the person who is "totally" blind get a driver's licence? That is the question. The three jurisdiction in my area require you to have at least 20/40 vision or vision that is corrected to that figure. If your vision can not be corrected to at least 20/40, _you ain't gettin' no dry-vingg lie-since_.



supor said:


> You can't eject. You can ask them to leave your property


People might be confusing the two. I can invite someone to exit the vehicle. If he balks, the smart move is to summon the police, rather than put my hands on him.



DoubleDee said:


> Can't wait till somebody posts on here about a phony service dog taking a dump in their back seat.


..................been done, already. Uber denied him a clean-up charge, as well.



CJfrom619 said:


> All you have to do is give them a ride and your good..


That might suffice on Uber, but, Lyft, in addition, requires you to like it. The mere giving of the ride is not sufficient for Lyft.



WindyCityAnt said:


> Drive nights. Resolved.


Then you get the obnoxious drunks, passed out drunks and ralphers.



Jenga said:


> I believe there actually is a service dog registration


There are, but, they do not have much substance to them.


----------



## Sampson10

I'm glad I never had a ride like that, I would be too tempted to be nafarious around the home I picked them up at.


----------



## Lyle

Pax_Buster said:


> I wouldn't worry about this. It looks similar to one of these. On the other hand, Refusal of a service animal guarantees a suspension.
> 
> View attachment 427205


I have gotten these same reports as well, Except for one more "Music" ! I keep an easy listening station on just barely loud enough to hear when the car is stopped, I got another one for "Trip Route, I always follow the route provided by Uber unless the rider tells me a different way, What the hell is service quality, and comfort anyway. I think that a lot of there people expect to be picked up ina limousine for less than a $1 /mile. I have a friend that has a late model Lincoln MKZ that he has detailed every week. and he gets bad reports, I know people were making bogus complaints to earn credits and bonuses on Uber , but I thought Uber would have caught on by now.


----------



## Charlesw62

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


I would have asked they keep the mangy beast on the floor or I'm dropping it off at the nearest Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Trafficat

supor said:


> There is nothing you can do about a pet after the owner confirms that it's a service animal. Safest option for you never ask questions about the dog (only ask if it's a service animal or not and that's it) or tell them what to do with their pets.


IMO you are going to be deactivated if you ask them if it is a service animal or try to tell them you won't take the pets. As soon as you don't take the animal, it becomes a service animal. Uber/Lyft will take the pax's word for it. Even if they told you it was not a service animal and you have them on your dashcam saying so, Uber and Lyft will not review the footage.


----------



## Benjamin M

Trafficat said:


> Even if they told you it was not a service animal and you have them on your dashcam saying so, Uber and Lyft will not review the footage


Not necessarily. My hub reviewed the footage and documented what they saw (dogs climbing in my car, long before anyone said "service animal"). They also urged me to upload the video along with my complaint against the pax.

There's also the possibility of a civil suit for wrongful deactivation with evidence, especially if you record them saying "emotional support animal".


----------



## Jason15215

I dont have a ton of rides but people with physical or emotional disabilities tend to give low ratings and complain. This super obese woman got into my car for a 5 minute ride. She got into the back seat. I have a suv so she more or less fit. Upon dropping her off she couldnt get out of my car. I offered to help and she replied "you can help by actually getting a vehicle suitable for picking people up in!'. I have a Subaru Crosstrek that's plenty big. She gave me a 3 and commented about my service.


----------



## Benjamin M

Jason15215 said:


> I dont have a ton of rides but people with physical or emotional disabilities tend to give low ratings and complain. This super obese woman got into my car for a 5 minute ride. She got into the back seat. I have a suv so she more or less fit. Upon dropping her off she couldnt get out of my car. I offered to help and she replied "you can help by actually getting a vehicle suitable for picking people up in!'. I have a Subaru Crosstrek that's plenty big. She gave me a 3 and commented about my service.


Yikes.

This guy was a 4.70.


----------



## Trafficat

Jason15215 said:


> I dont have a ton of rides but people with physical or emotional disabilities tend to give low ratings and complain. This super obese woman got into my car for a 5 minute ride. She got into the back seat. I have a suv so she more or less fit. Upon dropping her off she couldnt get out of my car. I offered to help and she replied "you can help by actually getting a vehicle suitable for picking people up in!'. I have a Subaru Crosstrek that's plenty big. She gave me a 3 and commented about my service.


How dare any driver use anything other than a minivan with giant sliding doors to accommodate the rare whale that cannot fit through a normal doorway!


----------



## Benjamin M

Honestly, guys and gals, after this incident and a totally random pax last Sunday filing a bogus report that I was under the influence - I really don't want to drive. And that's an issue, since that's what I do right now (keep your opinions to yourself).

Out there driving a clean and modern car, spotless driving record, going above and beyond for my passengers, putting my property and life on the line driving in bad weather and in bad areas, and now risking this virus. For what? So someone can make shit up to get a free ride at my expense.

A bit depressed right now. This isn't the end and I still enjoy driving, very much so. But I think I need a minute.


----------



## Invisible

Benjamin M said:


> Honestly, guys and gals, after this incident and a totally random pax last Sunday filing a bogus report that I was under the influence - I really don't want to drive. And that's an issue, since that's what I do right now (keep your opinions to yourself).
> 
> Out there driving a clean car and modern car, spotless driving record, going above and beyond for my passengers, putting my property and life on the line driving in bad weather and in bad areas, and now risking this virus. For what? So someone can make shit up to get a free ride at my expense.
> 
> Honestly, a bit depressed right now. This isn't the end and I still enjoy driving, very much so. But I think I need a minute.


Sometimes it's disheartening when you provide good service and get &#128169; on. I learned the hard way how these gigs can end at any time, regardless if you didn't do what you're accused of. Some things are out of our control, and many don't comprehend it, until it happens to them.

Take a day and chill with Biscuit and the Ms's. Start thinking about what direction you want. And have a backup plan, if you chose to stay with R/S. It may also get very slow on account of coronavirus fears and/or the economy worsens.


----------



## Dice Man

I feel you, once I took a dog as a service animal. I am sure he wasn't.
I always say some passengers are garbage.


----------



## Jason15215

Yeah. The whole guilty until proven innocent thing is BS. A friend of a friend got deactivated for almost 2 weeks for a sexual harrassment investigation. The reason it took 2 weeks was because the woman wouldn't respond to Ubers calls or emails after her initial report. Eventually Uber let him drive again because of her not following up on it. He didnt have a camera in his vehicle but by the sound of it (from other false accusation stories) it probably wouldn't of made a difference. Now you may say.. maybe he did make advances towards her..... he is gay lol. My friend said he is gay but you wouldn't know unless he told you (I his mannerisms etc... )

I've yet to experience any deactivation complaints but I know people the have started their night on NYE or other busy and expensive trip days just to be logged out and told they've had an accusation against them. Basically the pax was mad they had to pay $60 for an otherwise $11 ride so ruined a drivers right to earn for a couple days. If you think you can file a civil suit, good luck on getting Uber to release the pax info whether you have a lawyer or not.


----------



## Benjamin M

Jason15215 said:


> Yeah. The whole guilty until proven innocent thing is BS. A friend of a friend got deactivated for almost 2 weeks for a sexual harrassment investigation. The reason it took 2 weeks was because the woman wouldn't respond to Ubers calls or emails after her initial report. Eventually Uber let him drive again because of her not following up on it. He didnt have a camera in his vehicle but by the sound of it (from other false accusation stories) it probably wouldn't of made a difference. Now you may say.. maybe he did make advances towards her..... he is gay lol. My friend said he is gay but you wouldn't know unless he told you (I his mannerisms etc... )
> 
> I've yet to experience any deactivation complaints but I know people the have started their night on NYE or other busy and expensive trip days just to be logged out and told they've had an accusation against them. Basically the pax was mad they had to pay $60 for an otherwise $11 ride so ruined a drivers right to earn for a couple days. If you think you can file a civil suit, good luck on getting Uber to release the pax info whether you have a lawyer or not.


Fortunately, this wasn't a "deactivation complaint", nothing was done to my account. But I just don't feel like providing a service right now.

First time I've really just said F it doing this.


----------



## Jason15215

This gig is just temporary. Always try to have a backup plan. The more rides you do the more likely you are to meet these idiot pax. Uber doesnt and will never have any loyalty to the drivers. It seems they dont factor the difference in a driver having 5000 trips and having 2 accusations and a driver having 100 trips and having 2 accusations. It's just you got 2 accusations and that's 1 to many. Good luck in the future and "Go Uber!!"


----------



## Benjamin M

Jason15215 said:


> This gig is just temporary. Always try to have a backup plan. The more rides you do the more likely you are to meet these idiot pax. Uber doesnt and will never have any loyalty to the drivers. It seems they dont factor the difference in a driver having 5000 trips and having 2 accusations and a driver having 100 trips and having 2 accusations. It's just you got 2 accusations and that's 1 to many. Good luck in the future and "Go Uber!!"


This was not a serious report. But they did initially take my fare and of course he got a free ride.

I think I'll let this guy keep me company today.

He is an ESA for my wife, has flown (VA to Utah and back, laid on her lap the entire time), and has been in an Uber - *with permission from the driver. *


----------



## Jon Stoppable

If I register myself as a service animal, then if U/L deactivate me, they are violating ADA! :biggrin:


----------



## Benjamin M

Jon Stoppable said:


> If I register myself as a service animal, then if U/L deactivate me, they are violating ADA! :biggrin:


I thought about taking Biscuit to the hub with me. He'd want to say hi to the agent, for sure. "Oh, don't mind him. He's my service animal" &#128514;


----------



## Kimoverman

supor said:


> After she said it's a service animal, there is nothing you can do. According to what you said, she said it's a service animal and then you told her to make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Which is wrong.
> 
> In some states even if a service animal is under training they are considered as service animals. You have to check your local laws.
> 
> Like I said. Safest thing to do when you see a pet is just ask if it's a service animal or not. If the answer is yes, don't say anything about the pet.
> 
> *Q6. Are service-animals-in-training considered service animals under the ADA?
> 
> A*. No. Under the ADA, the dog must already be trained before it can be taken into public places. However, some State or local laws cover animals that are still in training.
> 
> Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


Is it possible for Uber/lyft to require documentation be submitted on passenger account? Maybe the could share with drivers the information . Add a comment to drivers before drivers except.....Possible service animal for this passenger? &#128563;


----------



## Benjamin M

Kimoverman said:


> Is it possible for Uber/lyft to require documentation be submitted on passenger account? Maybe the could share with drivers the information . Add a comment to drivers before drivers except.....Possible service animal for this passenger? &#128563;


Negative


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Kimoverman said:


> Is it possible for Uber/lyft to require documentation be submitted on passenger account? Maybe the could share with drivers the information . Add a comment to drivers before drivers except.....Possible service animal for this passenger? &#128563;


It's a violation of the ADA to require anything but saying it's a service animal.


----------



## Sick Duck

I really feel for some of the BS you've been put through. I'm so glad to not be driving in your market. I would have lost it


----------



## Benjamin M

Sick Duck said:


> I really feel for some of the BS you've been put through. I'm so glad to not be driving in your market. I would have lost it


It's not just here, my friend. But the BS is thick here lately.


----------



## 58756

How can an animal even get discriminated against? It's not human lol. Yellow dog be asking human "Dude, you got something against me because I'm yellow?" Hehe


----------



## Benjamin M

Ozzyoz said:


> How can an animal even get discriminated against? It's not human lol. Yellow dog be asking human "Dude, you got something against me because I'm yellow?" Hehe


Exactly my thoughts.

Dash cam footage following soon.


----------



## John McYeet

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Out of almost all the things I've read on this forum this is probably the most F'ed up. There's legitimately a special place in eternal hell for people like that. Despicable.


----------



## Benjamin M

Alright, it's video time. This is an unlisted video, I have shared an unedited version with Uber.






I exit the vehicle to assist with the wheelchair. Upon arrival, there is just a woman in the driveway that waves me down.

I am greeted by two dogs seconds after, along with two other individuals and the pax, heard in the video trying to get the dogs under control as I load his motorized wheelchair.

A large dog jumps into my car and is quickly removed. Then the "service dog" immediately follows. Not on a leash, requires commands to be controlled. This is not the behavior of a service animal.

I sent Uber several messages regarding this tonight, as the trip is not showing in my history at all and I wish to file a complaint against this pax. I was told by the hub that I was not paid for this 20+ mile trip but they would reverse that. I have not seen that appear on my statement so I will likely return tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

Benjamin M said:


> Alright, it's video time. This is an unlisted video, I have shared an unedited version with Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exit the vehicle to assist with the wheelchair. Upon arrival, there is just a woman in the driveway that waves me down.
> 
> I am greeted by two dogs seconds after, along with two other individuals and the pax, heard in the video trying to get the dogs under control as I load his motorized wheelchair.
> 
> A large dog jumps into my car and is quickly removed. Then the "service dog" immediately follows. Not on a leash, requires commands to be controlled. This is not the behavior of a service animal.
> 
> I sent Uber several messages regarding this tonight, as the trip is not showing in my history at all and I wish to file a complaint against this pax. I was told by the hub that I was not paid for this 20+ mile trip but they would reverse that. I have not seen that appear on my statement so I will likely return tomorrow.


Yeah, a person does not talk to a service dog like that...wtf?!?! Obviously not a service dog!


----------



## Benjamin M

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, a person does not talk to a service dog like that...wtf?!?! Obviously not a service dog!


Absolutely not.


----------



## GoldenGoji

The 2 or 3 times I actually had real service dogs in the car, they were quiet and didn't jump around that way. The dogs in the video seem more like Westminster dog show animals than dogs with purpose. Only the 1 truly fake "service" animal that I took moved around like that and tried getting on me while I was driving.


----------



## Benjamin M

Received a reply from Uber, more BS. I will be going to the hub again tomorrow and request that they connect me with the department that handles these cases, as they mentioned on my last visit. 

I'm not going to let this rest.


----------



## 58756

Benjamin M said:


> Received a reply from Uber, more BS. I will be going to the hub again tomorrow and request that they connect me with the department that handles these cases, as they mentioned on my last visit.
> 
> I'm not going to let this rest.


So are you actually deactivated now?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jason15215 said:


> The whole guilty unti*evenwhen*l proven innocent thing is BS.





Jon Stoppable said:


> If I register myself as a service animal, then if U/L deactivate me, they are violating ADA!


Currently only dogs and one specific breed of pony is recognised as a service animal. No breed of bear is currently recognised as a service animal.

*Q: *


Kimoverman said:


> Is it possible for Uber/lyft to require documentation be submitted on passenger account?


*A:* No.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ozzyoz said:


> So are you actually deactivated now?


No, absolutely not. Nor was I suspended. I am concerned about this pax doing this to other drivers.


----------



## Ttown Driver

This is an interesting take - and a look from the other side.
About a week ago I got a ping - while on the way the pax texted, "I have my service dog with me." my first ride with a service animal.
I've had 2 maybe 3 pax that have asked about having their dogs with them - I have no problem with it.
My 90 pound lab used to ride everywhere with me, weather permitting.

So the pax get in with a maybe 60 pound dog with her - maybe a pit bull mix.
The dog seemed a little nervous and stayed right up against her.

I was asking her about the dog - conversation NOT interrogation - and what type service animal it was.
"Psychological" 
She seemed a bit "fragile" so that made sense and I didn't press that.
But she said she always let the drivers know.
I said I understood because some drivers don't like to take dogs but they were always welcome in my car.
No problems with the ride - don't remember if she tipped - but I wondered about how - not nervous - but maybe apprehensive is the correct word.
A day or two after that, I was on Youtube looking at this guys videos - I have a new dog - rescue - that I'm trying to figure out.
But this kinda clued me in on maybe why the dog acted like he did.
Also interesting that many legit service animal owners have the same attitude about fakes that many driver do - maybe more.


----------



## South Shore Driver

Never complain, never explain to passengers. Your own words can be taken out of context and used against you.


----------



## Benjamin M

South Shore Driver said:


> Never complain, never explain to passengers. Your own words can be taken out of context and used against you.


Read the entirety of this thread.


----------



## doyousensehumor

&#128557; &#129315;&#128514;&#128517;:roflmao:


Benjamin M said:


> Alright, it's video time. This is an unlisted video, I have shared an unedited version with Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I exit the vehicle to assist with the wheelchair. Upon arrival, there is just a woman in the driveway that waves me down.
> 
> I am greeted by two dogs seconds after, along with two other individuals and the pax, heard in the video trying to get the dogs under control as I load his motorized wheelchair.
> 
> A large dog jumps into my car and is quickly removed. Then the "service dog" immediately follows. Not on a leash, requires commands to be controlled. This is not the behavior of a service animal.
> 
> I sent Uber several messages regarding this tonight, as the trip is not showing in my history at all and I wish to file a complaint against this pax. I was told by the hub that I was not paid for this 20+ mile trip but they would reverse that. I have not seen that appear on my statement so I will likely return tomorrow.


Couldn't be a better person for this to happen to. &#129315;

While you are distracted by "the principle of it", look at the end result:

You still took the dogs.
Pax got a free ride.
You almost got deactivated.
Uber is indifferent to what happened.

You sure sure showed the pax/uber! Pax _really_ got your message by getting that free ride. Uber _really_ feels bad that you "had to go through this."


----------



## Benjamin M

Ttown Driver said:


> This is an interesting take - and a look from the other side.
> About a week ago I got a ping - while on the way the pax texted, "I have my service dog with me." my first ride with a service animal.
> I've had 2 maybe 3 pax that have asked about having their dogs with them - I have no problem with it.
> My 90 pound lab used to ride everywhere with me, weather permitting.
> 
> So the pax get in with a maybe 60 pound dog with her - maybe a pit bull mix.
> The dog seemed a little nervous and stayed right up against her.
> 
> I was asking her about the dog - conversation NOT interrogation - and what type service animal it was.
> "Psychological"
> She seemed a bit "fragile" so that made sense and I didn't press that.
> But she said she always let the drivers know.
> I said I understood because some drivers don't like to take dogs but they were always welcome in my car.
> No problems with the ride - don't remember if she tipped - but I wondered about how - not nervous - but maybe apprehensive is the correct word.
> A day or two after that, I was on Youtube looking at this guys videos - I have a new dog - rescue - that I'm trying to figure out.
> But this kinda clued me in on maybe why the dog acted like he did.
> Also interesting that many legit service animal owners have the same attitude about fakes that many driver do - maybe more.


Kind of obnoxious background noise from her birds but an excellent breakdown.

Not familiar with her channel but it sounds like she owns a pet store.

Edit - another video on point:













doyousensehumor said:


> &#128557; &#129315;&#128514;&#128517;:roflmao:
> 
> Couldn't be a better person for this to happen to. &#129315;
> 
> While you are distracted by "the principle of it", look at the end result:
> 
> You still took the dogs.
> Pax got a free ride.
> You almost got deactivated.
> Uber is indifferent to what happened.
> 
> You sure sure showed the pax/uber! Pax _really_ got your message by getting that free ride. Uber _really_ feels bad that you "had to go through this."



I completed the trip and have followed up both with the hub and support
I will be compensated for this trip
I did not "almost get deactivated" at all, Uber Support was clear that they understood cases like this are difficult on both ends and nothing was done to my account.
Uber has a department for complaints such as this and I will be reaching out to them tomorrow via the hub.

The video speaks for itself.

By the way,



doyousensehumor said:


> &#128557; &#129315;&#128514;&#128517;:roflmao:
> 
> Couldn't be a better person for this to happen to. &#129315;


Explain that. A full time driver that has dedicated a huge chunk of my life to helping people, with an ASPCA rescue that is an ESA to my wife.

I work hard every day out there. I used to save people for a living, those that I could not save stay with me always.Driving my car into the ground and trying to provide my pax with the best service that I can.

So, what's your issue? We're all listening. Yep, this BS couldn't have happened to a "better person" than me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ttown Driver said:


> interesting that many legit service animal owners have the same attitude about fakes that many driver do - maybe more.


It gives them a bad name and makes things difficult for them. When providers run across so many fake service animals, they tend not to believe even the legitimate users of service animals. While the legitimate users of service animals know that they can make life miserable for providers who deny them (and will do so), they would prefer not to have to do that. They would prefer simply to receive the service that they want. Fake service animal people make it harder for them to do this. That makes them unhappy. They know that those with illegitimate service animals cause much of this trouble.

Abusers in many cases make things difficult for the legitimate. Many legitimate immigrants .resent those who sneak into this country. They had to go through the procedure, why should someone else not have to do that? Those who sneak into this country give the legitimate immigrants a bad name.

Wahoos and thugs who think that cold blue steel makes them "men" give legitimate owners of firearms a bad name. Wahoos and thugs who play with guns make it difficult for those who are legitimate owners of firearms.


----------



## NoPool4Me

Benjamin M said:


> When I exited the car and immediately had two dogs around me out of nowhere, I said "hi pups!"
> 
> I went to get coffee at my apartment clubhouse the other day with my pup. There was a Middle Eastern gentleman that was terrified of our sweet pup. No reason.
> 
> My issue was that there was a random dog in my car, one of two. If I was afraid of dogs, having a pit mix next to me without warning could have been a totally different thread.
> 
> Only dog I ever had a problem with in the past was Kujo thinking that I was going to kill his Mommy, unresponsive on the bathroom floor. I kept him away with the backboard. Didn't even call for animal control.
> 
> Was I pleased to see a dog climbing around in the front seat after I had just spent fifteen minutes cleaning my car's interior? No.
> 
> The moral of the story, fake "service animal", completed trip without incident, above and beyond service with the chair and luggage. Yet 1* and a report.


It's a shame drivers are unable to change passenger ratings.


----------



## Benjamin M

NoPool4Me said:


> It's a shame drivers are unable to change passenger ratings.


That's what the hub rep said as well.

Damn me for rating him 5* since he was finally able to get his dog under control and wasn't an issue during the trip. But we will not be matched again.


----------



## Nate5Star

not to stir the pot
but 3 pages added to this thread and no response from someone


----------



## 58756

Benjamin M said:


> No, absolutely not. Nor was I suspended. I am concerned about this pax doing this to other drivers.


Oh they won't take action against the pax. I had two Racist young Caucasian blondes tell me "You guys are ISIS". Because I'm Muslim, Uber just took report and never mentioned taking action, and no guarantee they even do and pax can always call T-Mobile or whatever carrier to change number. Ever notice when you get a new cell phone number that you get people texting and calling you because they think previous person still had number? Well a good chunk of this is people leaving their phone numbers after getting banned by Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I had a service dog fare this week.

Surreal as heck, after i got the guys wheelchair into the cab the dog picked up my notepad when it it fell out of the car. I gave the customer the form to sign for his para-transit fare to sign while i was loading his wheelchair.

We (i'm at 50% fault) dropped it when he passed it to me and the dog jumped out of the car and picked it up and gave it to me.

Well.... OK....

Get the passenger to his front door and he opens the door right up... The dog... opened the door.


----------



## supor

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can invite them to vacate your vehicle. Putting your hands on them is likely a bad idea. That is best left to the police.


Which I said the same thing under this topic couple of times.

They were keep saying that they can kick someone out of their car. Which I told them they can't until their life is threatened. Otherwise they have the call the police.

Read all the comments please.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The question is can the blind person get a driver's licence? He may be able physically to drive, but, can he get a licence to operate a motor vehicle on the public roads? Someone did post a link to a lens that allows the _legally_ blind to see well enough to get a licence. There can be a difference between _legally_ and totally blind. The person whose vision is worse than 20/______(whatever that figure is, these days) is considered "legally" blind although he is not totally blind. Can the person who is "totally" blind get a driver's licence? That is the question. The three jurisdiction in my area require you to have at least 20/40 vision or vision that is corrected to that figure. If your vision can not be corrected to at least 20/40, _you ain't gettin' no dry-vingg lie-since_.


Argument started after I said that service animals under training are considered as service animals under some state and local laws.

And then the other guy said that people who needs assistance of a service dog would not be able to train a service dog. Which I told him it is pure discrimination. Someone in wheelchair doesn't mean that they can't train dogs. They have equal rights with any other citizen and to not judge people by their looks or disabilities. Because whole point for him was to prove that he is 'superior' than people with disabilities and my point was to show him he is wrong, every time.

And he started to throw random examples to show that he is right which he failed every time.

First he said that blind people can't drive. Which I prove that he is wrong by showing him a blind guy making 186 mph with a car.

Then he said that blind people can't shoot. Again, I prove that he is wrong again with a video of a veteran.

Then he said if "one" blind people managed to drive it doesn't mean, that all blind people can drive. He said he needs two or three examples. Which I gave him 3 examples and proven him wrong again.

Then he said that can they legally drive on the roads. I said yes they can and proven again by showing him more than 500 blind people legally driving in 14 states.

There are different levels of being blind. Being blind doesn't mean that %100 loss of vision.

For example people are totally blind in 1 eye can still legally drive and get a driver license.

To answer your question can the blind person get a driver's licence? Yes they can. You can find the answer by simple common sense If they can legally drive on the streets it means that they can get a driver license. Because you can't drive legally on the public roads without a driver license.

I hope this post answers all the questions about driving blind people which have nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## Nate5Star

I spoke too soon


----------



## Benjamin M

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I had a service dog fare this week.
> 
> Surreal as heck, after i got the guys wheelchair into the cab the dog picked up my notepad when it it fell out of the car. I gave the customer the form to sign for his para-transit fare to sign while i was loading his wheelchair.
> 
> We (i'm at 50% fault) dropped it when he passed it to me and the dog jumped out of the car and picked it up and gave it to me.
> 
> Well.... OK....
> 
> Get the passenger to his front door and he opens the door right up... The dog... opened the door.


And THIS is a service dog.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

supor said:


> Read all the comments please.


I did. Some of the posters consider "ordering some one from your vehicle" the same as "kicking someone out of your vehicle".. You were distinguishing the "ordering" from the actual, physical "removal" from the vehicle by the driver.

It was more clarification, than anything.



supor said:


> There are different levels of being blind. Being blind doesn't mean that %100 loss of vision.


There are, as I did state. Most people, when you mention "blind", take that to mean one hundred per-cent vision loss. They fail to consider the possibility of being "legally blind", which implies some retention of vision. I forget the standard for it, and it may vary by state and states might have a standard different from the federal. I seem to recall a number of 20/700 from many years back, but, that recall is not clear and may be hopelessly out of date, by now.



supor said:


> For example people are totally blind in 1 eye can still legally drive and get a driver license.


That would be correct. My father has been blind in one eye since he was in his fifties, but, until recently, had a driver's licence (the doctor told him that he had to stop driving a few years past). The standard for Massachusetts is at least one eye correctable to 20/40. Here, though, many of these posters take "blind" to mean one hundred per-cent loss of vision in both eyes.



supor said:


> To answer your question can the blind person get a driver's licence? Yes they can.


The legally blind, in certain cases, can. If one of those special lenses/glasses can correct their vision in at least one eye to 20/40, they can get a licence (most states use the 20/40, standard). My question was about those who are "totally" blind; those with one hundred per-cent loss of vision. I am not aware of any state that allows anyone with one hundred per-cent loss of vision to obtain a driver's licence.

I have seen several of those special lenses for the legally blind. It has been a while, but, the last one that I saw looked like a miniaturised attachment to a late nineteenth/early twentieth century microscope. It was a customer in the cab. She actually told me quite a bit about the thing.


----------



## Chorch

Benjamin M said:


> Alright, it's video time. This is an unlisted video, I have shared an unedited version with Uber.


Your face of "wtf is going to happen in this ride" when you exit the car and when you get back in is priceless &#129315;


----------



## supor

Another Uber Driver said:


> I did. Some of the posters consider "ordering some one from your vehicle" the same as "kicking someone out of your vehicle".. You were distinguishing the "ordering" from the actual, physical "removal" from the vehicle by the driver.
> 
> It was more clarification, than anything.





uberdriverfornow said:


> If a dog is hostile then all bets are off and the dog can kicked out along with the rider.


I know what I read but looks like you have to read more carefully.



Another Uber Driver said:


> There are, as I did state. Most people, when you mention "blind", take that to mean one hundred per-cent vision loss. They fail to consider the possibility of being "legally blind", which implies some retention of vision. I forget the standard for it, and it may vary by state and states might have a standard different from the federal. I seem to recall a number of 20/700 from many years back, but, that recall is not clear and may be hopelessly out of date, by now.


Please my friend don't try to play same games with the other guy and don't act like his lawyer. He said blind people can't drive which I prove he is wrong. Every time he added something still, I prove that he is wrong. If he is using the wrong words to express himself it's not my problem. He have to go back to school and practice more English.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The legally blind, in certain cases, can. If one of those special lenses/glasses can correct their vision in at least one eye to 20/40, they can get a licence (most states use the 20/40, standard). My question was about those who are "totally" blind; those with one hundred per-cent loss of vision. I am not aware of any state that allows anyone with one hundred per-cent loss of vision to obtain a driver's licence.
> 
> I have seen several of those special lenses for the legally blind. It has been a while, but, the last one that I saw looked like a miniaturised attachment to a late nineteenth/early twentieth century microscope. It was a customer in the cab. She actually told me quite a bit about the thing.


Same thing applies for all people. People with non-disabilities can get driver licenses under certain circumstances too. Some people have to pass some tests some needs glasses, some needs to provide some papers, some people needs visa, etc.

The bottom line is can blind people legally drive? Yes. If they can meet the requirements. Like any other person. End of story.


----------



## BBslider001

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I may or may not have cancelled the 1 service animal ride I had. They had a giant dog when I rode by. i May or may not have said I "couldn't find the rider" (Wink wink) how unfortunate. oh well
> 
> these medical people In Wheelchairs with service dogs are the worst. They are too cheap to afford real trained medical professionals with ramps and fitted medical transportation vehicles, so they call mr. 52 cents a mile (me) to give them the nearly free ride. Never gotten tipped by someone in a walker or wheelchair whenever I helped them in the car. So I just cancel and move on. They're cheap


Was gonna say it, but you already did. Abso-fuxxxin-lutely!


----------



## BBslider001

Benjamin M said:


> And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.
> 
> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


Hey be proud of that one star. You earned it and worked hard for it. LOL


----------



## Benjamin M

BBslider001 said:


> Hey be proud of that one star. You earned it and worked hard for it. LOL


Earned it? Yep I certainly earned a 1*, report, and not being paid for a 20+ mile trip - taking a fake service animal without ever challenging that claim.

Riiiiiight &#128514;


----------



## BBslider001

Benjamin M said:


> Earned it? Yep I certainly earned a 1*, report, and not being paid for a 20+ mile trip - taking a fake service animal without ever challenging that claim.
> 
> Riiiiiight &#128514;


Haha, yeah I was being facetious. I have learned to embrace all 6 of my 1* ratings. It takes a special kind of human to do that BS.


----------



## Benjamin M

BBslider001 said:


> Haha, yeah I was being facetious. I have learned to embrace all 6 of my 1* ratings. It takes a special kind of human to do that BS.


Really sucks. Heading out for the first time since this in a bit. Needed a couple of days away from people.


----------



## somedriverguy

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I may or may not have cancelled the 1 service animal ride I had. They had a giant dog when I rode by. i May or may not have said I "couldn't find the rider" (Wink wink) how unfortunate. oh well
> 
> these medical people In Wheelchairs with service dogs are the worst. They are too cheap to afford real trained medical professionals with ramps and fitted medical transportation vehicles, so they call mr. 52 cents a mile (me) to give them the nearly free ride. Never gotten tipped by someone in a walker or wheelchair whenever I helped them in the car. So I just cancel and move on. They're cheap


Here in california they have a free service but you have to book two weeks in advance. It doesnt accept people in mobility scooters though, only people in medical devices prescribed by doctors.


----------



## 68350

Benjamin M said:


> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


So forget about it and get on with your life. Nothing can be done about these falsely claimed service animals. Uber is NOT interested in dealing with a discrimination threat against themselves, if they were to confront the pax.


----------



## UberLaLa

Two Questions, not a word otherwise: 
_1. Is this a Service Animal?
2. What task is it trained to perform?_

If they answer correctly to those two questions and desire to sit on the hood, in the engine compartment, or on your lap...let them.


----------



## Chorch

UberLaLa said:


> Two Questions, not a word otherwise:
> _1. Is this a Service Animal?
> 2. What task is it trained to perform?_
> 
> If they answer correctly to those two questions and desire to sit on the hood, in the engine compartment, or on your lap...let them.


We all know that.


----------



## DowntownSac

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Next time when you pull up and see somebody in a motorized scooter, just driver away like you didn't see anybody and just cancel. Once you cancel the trip it is like the tripped never happened and they have nothing to complain about. Our vehicles are for passengers and Uber needs to start understanding that. I'm tired of the fake service animal excuse. The moment that dog would have jumped on my front seat I would have canceled immediately but I would have probably never let it get that far. If you can't get yourself into my car then I'm moving on. I don't have time for that. I have a 1 year old daughter to feed. Stop feeling threatened by Uber and just tell them to **** off like I do, and for anyone who doubts that I tell Uber to **** off here is proof. I don't let any company screw me over or try to threaten me. As an independent contractor I will do as I please. Uber can't have its cake and eat it too. Not following by AB5 but treating us like we are employees &#128580;&#128580;



doyousensehumor said:


> &#128557; &#129315;&#128514;&#128517;:roflmao:
> 
> Couldn't be a better person for this to happen to. &#129315;
> 
> While you are distracted by "the principle of it", look at the end result:
> 
> You still took the dogs.
> Pax got a free ride.
> You almost got deactivated.
> Uber is indifferent to what happened.
> 
> You sure sure showed the pax/uber! Pax _really_ got your message by getting that free ride. Uber _really_ feels bad that you "had to go through this."


Yea this guy is a chump. The moment I seen the dogs and motorized scooter I would have driven away so fast and never looked back. Cancel for too many passengers and move on!


----------



## Benjamin M

UberLaLa said:


> Two Questions, not a word otherwise:
> _1. Is this a Service Animal?
> 2. What task is it trained to perform?_
> 
> If they answer correctly to those two questions and desire to sit on the hood, in the engine compartment, or on your lap...let them.


Then they would have called Uber and say that I refused their "service animal". They reported me for nothing else but a free ride.

I have tried my best to lodge a complaint against the pax, nothing will happen. The trip isn't even visible anymore.


----------



## Chorch

DowntownSac said:


> Next time when you pull up and see somebody in a motorized scooter, just driver away like you didn't see anybody and just cancel. Once you cancel the trip it is like the tripped never happened and they have nothing to complain about. Our vehicles are for passengers and Uber needs to start understanding that. I'm tired of the fake service animal excuse. The moment that dog would have jumped on my front seat I would have canceled immediately but I would have probably never let it get that far. If you can't get yourself into my car then I'm moving on. I don't have time for that. I have a 1 year old daughter to feed. Stop feeling threatened by Uber and just tell them to @@@@ off like I do, and for anyone who doubts that I tell Uber to @@@@ off here is proof. I don't let any company screw me over or try to threaten me. As an independent contractor I will do as I please. Uber can't have its cake and eat it too. Not following by AB5 but treating us like we are employees &#128580;&#128580;
> 
> 
> Yea this guy is a chump. The moment I seen the dogs and motorized scooter I would have driven away so fast and never looked back. Cancel for too many passengers and move on!


Yeah, sure. Great advice.


----------



## BBslider001

Benjamin M said:


> Really sucks. Heading out for the first time since this in a bit. Needed a couple of days away from people.


Keep your head up. You are NOT the problem.



DowntownSac said:


> Next time when you pull up and see somebody in a motorized scooter, just driver away like you didn't see anybody and just cancel. Once you cancel the trip it is like the tripped never happened and they have nothing to complain about. Our vehicles are for passengers and Uber needs to start understanding that. I'm tired of the fake service animal excuse. The moment that dog would have jumped on my front seat I would have canceled immediately but I would have probably never let it get that far. If you can't get yourself into my car then I'm moving on. I don't have time for that. I have a 1 year old daughter to feed. Stop feeling threatened by Uber and just tell them to @@@@ off like I do, and for anyone who doubts that I tell Uber to @@@@ off here is proof. I don't let any company screw me over or try to threaten me. As an independent contractor I will do as I please. Uber can't have its cake and eat it too. Not following by AB5 but treating us like we are employees &#128580;&#128580;
> 
> 
> Yea this guy is a chump. The moment I seen the dogs and motorized scooter I would have driven away so fast and never looked back. Cancel for too many passengers and move on!


Yup, 100,000% correct.


----------



## crowuber

Stop bending over backwards for these people, the only dog I ever accepted was this tiny dog that was in a dog carrying pouch attached to a man's chest. Service dog is total bullshit, even if its legit, ITS BULLSHIT. YOU'RE NOT GETTING IN MY CAR YOU WEAK LITTLE THING WHO NEEDS AN ANIMAL NEXT TO YOU. That kind of wacko person doesn't belong riding with me,ever.

exception: Blind man....but let's face it, they'd probably lie about that and pretend to be blind. F 'EM


----------



## supor

crowuber said:


> Stop bending over backwards for these people, the only dog I ever accepted was this tiny dog that was in a dog carrying pouch attached to a man's chest. Service dog is total bullshit, even if its legit, ITS BULLSHIT. YOU'RE NOT GETTING IN MY CAR YOU WEAK LITTLE THING WHO NEEDS AN ANIMAL NEXT TO YOU. That kind of wacko person doesn't belong riding with me,ever.
> 
> exception: Blind man....but let's face it, they'd probably lie about that and pretend to be blind. F 'EM


LOL


----------



## Benjamin M

crowuber said:


> Stop bending over backwards for these people, the only dog I ever accepted was this tiny dog that was in a dog carrying pouch attached to a man's chest. Service dog is total bullshit, even if its legit, ITS BULLSHIT. YOU'RE NOT GETTING IN MY CAR YOU WEAK LITTLE THING WHO NEEDS AN ANIMAL NEXT TO YOU. That kind of wacko person doesn't belong riding with me,ever.
> 
> exception: Blind man....but let's face it, they'd probably lie about that and pretend to be blind. F 'EM


I have a dog. He's awesome, he is like a son to us. I love dogs and I have taken a few on Uber trips. As long as they are behaved, I don't care.

The point of the thread is that I took this pax with a fake service dog that wasn't under control, never questioned the validity of the service dog status, and he STILL found a way to get a free ride.

If I had called BS on the situation and left, I can almost guarantee that this thread title would be "I was deactivated for not taking a fake service animal".

People like this have us by the balls. And it's really upsetting, especially to people with legitimate service dogs.


----------



## UberLaLa

Chorch said:


> We all know that.


Clearly OP doesn't.

"Umm.. Is the dog going with us?" And he asked they sit in the back.



Benjamin M said:


> Then they would have called Uber and say that I refused their "service animal". They reported me for nothing else but a free ride.
> 
> I have tried my best to lodge a complaint against the pax, nothing will happen. The trip isn't even visible anymore.


I didn't say 'refuse' anything. Simply saying if you are going to ask any rider with a dog, questions...only ask those. How you choose to proceed is up to you. Yes, they are useless questions...so my point is do not ask any questions, just take the dogs.

I have over 12k trips, with probably 50 dogs in that, zero complaints for dog issues.


----------



## DowntownSac

BBslider001 said:


> Keep your head up. You are NOT the problem.
> 
> 
> Yup, 100,000% correct.


Thanks for the support. We have to think about ourselves and not the rider.


----------



## Benjamin M

UberLaLa said:


> Clearly OP doesn't.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?" And he asked they sit in the back.
> 
> 
> I didn't say 'refuse' anything. Simply saying if you are going to ask any rider with a dog, questions...only ask those. How you choose to proceed is up to you. Yes, they are useless questions...so my point is do not ask any questions, just take the dogs.
> 
> I have over 12k trips, with probably 50 dogs in that, zero complaints for dog issues.


I asked if the dog was coming with us when I noticed it climbing around in my car without supervision.

Then came the claim of a service animal. Nothing was mentioned about a dog until I was surprised to see one in my car - I missed the first dog jumping in and then being removed.

I generally do not allow single passengers to ride in the front seat, especially in this case when they have a dog that has already shown a lack of obedience. It's a safety concern.

Again, I never questioned the validity of this dog being a service animal and I completed the trip. I am positive that the pax was fishing for any way to get a free ride, "discriminatory remarks" about his "service animal" was a new one.

My camera does not lie, the entirety of this 30+ minute trip is on my hard drive. I did not speak during the trip, pax sang to the radio and played with his phone.

I removed his heavy wheelchair, assembled it (almost smashed my finger in the process), shoved his bag under the seat as requested, wished him a great day, rated 5*, and moved on to the next one.

This was a lose, lose situation. Once I arrived, there was absolutely no way that I would leave without this individual filing a report. With his rating, I am sure that this was not an isolated incident.


----------



## Cynergie

Benjamin M said:


> Therapy, or emotional support (often interchangeable) are not covered by ADA. They are *not* service animals.
> 
> I know this well. Our pup, Biscuit, is a documented emotional support animal. My wife's psychiatrist signed the paperwork.
> 
> But we do not try to pass him off as a "service animal", ever.


According to Uber--the only entity that matters-- the correct answer is *YES*. They are. Because Uber's definition is the only one that matters if you want to keep driving for their platform.

Strongly consider @backstreets-trans advice about an exit strategy. Keep that backup plan in reserve if that rainy day does come. Because it sounds as though you don't believe you're a 100% disposable liability to Uber as yet....



Benjamin M said:


> Everything is documented and recorded. I visit the hub the following day. If I am ever deactivated over a false accusation, I will file a civil suit with ample evidence.
> 
> But I am not concerned.


O.K. By "not concerned", I'm assuming you have Lyft and/or some other major source of independent income. Because if not, then good luck on filing your civil suit while on the unemployment line. Unless you found a way to bypass Uber's deactivation on your account during the time your civil suit finally gets around to being reviewed in the court system that is....


----------



## Chorch

UberLaLa said:


> Clearly OP doesn't.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?" And he asked they sit in the back.


You clearly have no idea who Ben is.The more you hang around in the forum, the more you'll know...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Benjamin M said:


> People like this ....................it's really upsetting, especially to people with legitimate service dogs.


As someone has correctly indicated, the people who legitimately need these animals are more disgusted with the fakes than we are. I have asked several of them what they would think about going to the authorities for a paper. I have drawn the comparison with the government issued placards for handicapped (which one troll here seems to think will cause more fake service animals). They are split about fifty-fifty on it.



Benjamin M said:


> I removed his heavy wheelchair, assembled it (almost smashed my finger in the process), shoved his bag under the seat as requested, wished him a great day, rated 5*, and moved on to the next one.


This customer would have been an automatic one star about two minutes into dealing with that wheelchair..............or were you making a deposit at the Bank of Karma with that five star rating?

There is, of course, another side to issuing the five stars that might or might not work with Uber/Lyft. What you tell them is that you did not think that there was any problem, so you gave them their five stars and moved on to your next job. When Gr*yft* waitlisted me because I failed to like it when the fake service dog shed all over my back seat, I did rate the customer one star. This was where I learned that the mere hauling of the customer was not sufficient. Gr*yft* requires you to like it, as well.

*"OBEDIENCE IS NOT ENOUGH. Unless he is suffering, how can you be sure that he is obeying your will and not his own? Power is in inflicting pain and humiliation. Power is in tearing human minds to pieces and putting them together again in new shapes of your own choosing. Do you begin to see, then, what kind of world we are creating? It is the exact opposite of the stupid hedonistic Utopias that the old reformers imagined. A world of fear and treachery and torment, a world of trampling and being trampled upon, a world which will grow not less but more merciless as it refines itself. Progress in our world will be progress toward more pain. The old civilizations claimed that they were founded on love or justice. Ours is founded upon hatred. In our world there will be no emotions except fear, rage, triumph, and self-abasement. Everything else we shall destroy--everything. Already we are breaking down the habits of thought which have survived from before the Revolution. We have cut the links between child and parent, and between man and man, and between man and woman. No one dares trust a wife or a child or a friend any longer. But in the future there will be no wives and no friends. Children will be taken from their mothers at birth, as one takes eggs from a hen. The sex instinct will be eradicated. Procreation will be an annual formality like the renewal of a ration card. We shall abolish the orgasm. Our neurologists are at work upon it now. There will be no loyalty, except loyalty toward the Party. There will be no love, except the love of Big Brother. There will be no laughter, except the laugh of triumph over a defeated enemy. There will be no art, no literature, no science. When we are omnipotent we shall have no more need of science. There will be no distinction between beauty and ugliness. There will be no curiosity, no enjoyment of the process of life. All competing pleasures will be destroyed. But always--do not forget this, Winston--always there will be the intoxication of power, constantly increasing and constantly growing subtler. Always, at every moment, there will be the thrill of victory, the sensation of trampling on an enemy who is helpless. If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face--forever."*

― George Orwell, 1984


----------



## Chorch

@Another Uber Driver Read that book a couple years ago.

So good. It's scary.


----------



## gsx328

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Lesson learned. Next time you arrive to a situation like this you cancel the trip and keep driving. Are your Uber pro diamond rewards really worth such humiliation?
They invade your country, refuse to learn the language, then try to get you fired for thanklessly being their slave. Unreal


----------



## Chorch

gsx328 said:


> Lesson learned. Next time you arrive to a situation like this you cancel the trip and keep driving. Are your Uber pro diamond rewards really worth such humiliation?
> They invade your country, refuse to learn the language, then try to get you fired for thanklessly being their slave. Unreal


What the racist f*ck is this?

1) Every driver knows that doing that can get you deactivated too. All it takes is the rider calling Uber and saying "the driver didn't pick me up because I have a service animal".
2) I was going to point out more things on your message, but... you are a waste of time.


----------



## Benjamin M

Cynergie said:


> According to Uber--the only entity that matters-- the correct answer is *YES*. They are. Because Uber's definition is the only one that matters if you want to keep driving for their platform.
> 
> Strongly consider @backstreets-trans advice about an exit strategy. Keep that backup plan in reserve if that rainy day does come. Because it sounds as though you don't believe you're a 100% disposable liability to Uber as yet....
> 
> O.K. By "not concerned", I'm assuming you have Lyft and/or some other major source of independent income. Because if not, then good luck on filing your civil suit while on the unemployment line. Unless you found a way to bypass Uber's deactivation on your account during the time your civil suit finally gets around to being reviewed in the court system that is....


Uber follows the ADA guidelines. The ADA *does not *cover emotional support animals or therapy dogs, they do not have the same access and are considered pets.



Another Uber Driver said:


> As someone has correctly indicated, the people who legitimately need these animals are more disgusted with the fakes than we are. I have asked several of them what they would think about going to the authorities for a paper. I have drawn the comparison with the government issued placards for handicapped (which one troll here seems to think will cause more fake service animals). They are split about fifty-fifty on it.
> 
> This customer would have been an automatic one star about two minutes into dealing with that wheelchair..............or were you making a deposit at the Bank of Karma with that five star rating?
> 
> There is, of course, another side to issuing the five stars that might or might not work with Uber/Lyft. What you tell them is that you did not think that there was any problem, so you gave them their five stars and moved on to your next job. When Gr*yft* waitlisted me because I failed to like it when the fake service dog shed all over my back seat, I did rate the customer one star. This was where I learned that the mere hauling of the customer was not sufficient. Gr*yft* requires you to like it, as well.
> 
> *"OBEDIENCE IS NOT ENOUGH. Unless he is suffering, how can you be sure that he is obeying your will and not his own? Power is in inflicting pain and humiliation. Power is in tearing human minds to pieces and putting them together again in new shapes of your own choosing. Do you begin to see, then, what kind of world we are creating? It is the exact opposite of the stupid hedonistic Utopias that the old reformers imagined. A world of fear and treachery and torment, a world of trampling and being trampled upon, a world which will grow not less but more merciless as it refines itself. Progress in our world will be progress toward more pain. The old civilizations claimed that they were founded on love or justice. Ours is founded upon hatred. In our world there will be no emotions except fear, rage, triumph, and self-abasement. Everything else we shall destroy--everything. Already we are breaking down the habits of thought which have survived from before the Revolution. We have cut the links between child and parent, and between man and man, and between man and woman. No one dares trust a wife or a child or a friend any longer. But in the future there will be no wives and no friends. Children will be taken from their mothers at birth, as one takes eggs from a hen. The sex instinct will be eradicated. Procreation will be an annual formality like the renewal of a ration card. We shall abolish the orgasm. Our neurologists are at work upon it now. There will be no loyalty, except loyalty toward the Party. There will be no love, except the love of Big Brother. There will be no laughter, except the laugh of triumph over a defeated enemy. There will be no art, no literature, no science. When we are omnipotent we shall have no more need of science. There will be no distinction between beauty and ugliness. There will be no curiosity, no enjoyment of the process of life. All competing pleasures will be destroyed. But always--do not forget this, Winston--always there will be the intoxication of power, constantly increasing and constantly growing subtler. Always, at every moment, there will be the thrill of victory, the sensation of trampling on an enemy who is helpless. If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face--forever."*
> 
> ― George Orwell, 1984


It takes a lot for me to rate someone 1*. You know, how I wish to be rated.



gsx328 said:


> Lesson learned. Next time you arrive to a situation like this you cancel the trip and keep driving. Are your Uber pro diamond rewards really worth such humiliation?
> They invade your country, refuse to learn the language, then try to get you fired for thanklessly being their slave. Unreal


I was unaware that there was a dog in my car, or even saw the actual pax, until I was already loading the chair. The dogs emerged from the house after I parked. There was only a woman standing in the driveway initially.

And good luck refusing service to someone with a wheelchair.


----------



## DowntownSac

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


You're the reason why pax ratings are ****ed up. You obviously stated that his rating was already low and you had a feeling about it. Why not take the opportunity to drop the rating even lower so other fellow drivers don't have to be subjected to this ride? I really hate to see what it will take you to rate somebody 1 star&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.

Motorized scooter and dog &#128078;&#128078;&#128078;.



Chorch said:


> What the racist f*ck is this?
> 
> 1) Every driver knows that doing that can get you deactivated too. All it takes is the rider calling Uber and saying "the driver didn't pick me up because I have a service animal".
> 2) I was going to point out more things on your message, but... you are a waste of time.


To be honest you're the waste of time. As independent contractors we can take any ride we want. Uber has many drivers scared of deactivation and I don't see why. It's not our moral obligation to be treated like slaves. If customers like this want special treatment they should pay for special transport. Drivers like you is what makes it harder for other drivers. A ride already takes up time so why waste more time then you need to.


----------



## Chorch

DowntownSac said:


> To be honest you're the waste of time. As independent contractors we can take any ride we want. Uber has many drivers scared of deactivation and I don't see why. It's not our moral obligation to be treated like slaves. If customers like this want special treatment they should pay for special transport. Drivers like you is what makes it harder for other drivers. A ride already takes up time so why waste more time then you need to.


Who _invaded_ your country? Who has to learn_ your_ language (in a country that doesn't have an official language)?
The company that is making you work for slave wages is american. Just letting you know.


----------



## DowntownSac

Chorch said:


> Who _invaded_ your country? Who has to learn_ your_ language (in a country that doesn't have an official language)?
> The company that is making you work for slave wages is american. Just letting you know.


If grossing $900-$1,000 a week and not counting cash tips is slave wages sign me up everyday. Working as a slave to me seems like something you do based off your exceptions for stops and there seems to be many of them. We are not limo service and we are definitely not a medical transport service. Every minute wasted is money that I'm not making to feed my daughter. Have a good one Cuck


----------



## Charlesw62

*U.S. Department of Justice*
Civil Rights Division
_Disability Rights Section_









*Service Animals*
The Department of Justice published revised final regulations implementing the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) for title II (State and local government services) and title III (public accommodations and commercial facilities) on September 15, 2010, in the Federal Register. These requirements, or rules, contain updated requirements, including the 2010 Standards for Accessible Design (2010 Standards).

*Overview*
This publication provides guidance on the term "service animal" and the service animal provisions in the Department's regulations.


Beginning on March 15, 2011, only dogs are recognized as service animals under titles II and III of the ADA.
A service animal is a dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for a person with a disability.
Generally, title II and title III entities must permit service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas where members of the public are allowed to go.
*How "Service Animal" Is Defined*
*Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.

This definition does not affect or limit the broader definition of "assistance animal" under the Fair Housing Act or the broader definition of "service animal" under the Air Carrier Access Act.

Some State and local laws also define service animal more broadly than the ADA does. Information about such laws can be obtained from the relevant State attorney general's office.

*Where Service Animals Are Allowed*
*Under the ADA, State and local governments, businesses, and nonprofit organizations that serve the public generally must allow service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas of the facility where the public is allowed to go.* For example, in a hospital it usually would be inappropriate to exclude a service animal from areas such as patient rooms, clinics, cafeterias, or examination rooms. However, it may be appropriate to exclude a service animal from operating rooms or burn units where the animal's presence may compromise a sterile environment.

*Service Animals Must Be Under Control*
*A service animal must be under the control of its handler. Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless the individual's disability prevents using these devices or these devices interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of tasks.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.

*Inquiries, Exclusions, Charges, and Other Specific Rules Related to Service Animals*

When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.
Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.
A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence.
Establishments that sell or prepare food must generally allow service animals in public areas even if state or local health codes prohibit animals on the premises.
People with disabilities who use service animals cannot be isolated from other patrons, treated less favorably than other patrons, or charged fees that are not charged to other patrons without animals. In addition, if a business requires a deposit or fee to be paid by patrons with pets, it must waive the charge for service animals.
If a business such as a hotel normally charges guests for damage that they cause, a customer with a disability may also be charged for damage caused by himself or his service animal.
Staff are not required to provide care for or supervision of a service animal.
*Miniature Horses*
*In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department's ADA regulations have a separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; (2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner's control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse's type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse's presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.

*For more information about the ADA, please visit our website or call our toll-free number.*
*ADA Website*
www.ADA.gov
To receive e-mail notifications when new ADA information is available,
visit the ADA Website's home page to sign up for email updates.

ADA Information Line
800-514-0301 (Voice) and 800-514-0383 (TTY)
24 hours a day to order publications by mail.
M-W, F 9:30 a.m. - 5:30 p.m., Th 12:30 p.m. - 5:30 p.m. (Eastern Time)
to speak with an ADA Specialist. All calls are confidential.
For persons with disabilities, this publication is available in alternate formats.
Duplication of this document is encouraged.
The Americans with Disabilities Act authorizes the Department of Justice (the Department) to provide technical assistance to individuals and entities that have rights or responsibilities under the Act. This document provides informal guidance to assist you in understanding the ADA and the Department's regulations.
This guidance document is not intended to be a final agency action, has no legally binding effect, and may be rescinded or modified in the Department's complete discretion, in accordance with applicable laws. The Department's guidance documents, including this guidance, do not establish legally enforceable responsibilities beyond what is required by the terms of the applicable statutes, regulations, or binding judicial precedent.​


----------



## Benjamin M

Charlesw62 said:


> *U.S. Department of Justice*
> Civil Rights Division
> _Disability Rights Section_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Service Animals*
> The Department of Justice published revised final regulations implementing the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) for title II (State and local government services) and title III (public accommodations and commercial facilities) on September 15, 2010, in the Federal Register. These requirements, or rules, contain updated requirements, including the 2010 Standards for Accessible Design (2010 Standards).
> 
> *Overview*
> This publication provides guidance on the term "service animal" and the service animal provisions in the Department's regulations.
> 
> 
> Beginning on March 15, 2011, only dogs are recognized as service animals under titles II and III of the ADA.
> A service animal is a dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for a person with a disability.
> Generally, title II and title III entities must permit service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas where members of the public are allowed to go.
> *How "Service Animal" Is Defined*
> *Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.
> 
> This definition does not affect or limit the broader definition of "assistance animal" under the Fair Housing Act or the broader definition of "service animal" under the Air Carrier Access Act.
> 
> Some State and local laws also define service animal more broadly than the ADA does. Information about such laws can be obtained from the relevant State attorney general's office.
> 
> *Where Service Animals Are Allowed*
> *Under the ADA, State and local governments, businesses, and nonprofit organizations that serve the public generally must allow service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas of the facility where the public is allowed to go.* For example, in a hospital it usually would be inappropriate to exclude a service animal from areas such as patient rooms, clinics, cafeterias, or examination rooms. However, it may be appropriate to exclude a service animal from operating rooms or burn units where the animal's presence may compromise a sterile environment.
> 
> *Service Animals Must Be Under Control*
> *A service animal must be under the control of its handler. Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless the individual's disability prevents using these devices or these devices interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of tasks.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.
> 
> *Inquiries, Exclusions, Charges, and Other Specific Rules Related to Service Animals*
> 
> When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.
> Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.
> A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence.
> Establishments that sell or prepare food must generally allow service animals in public areas even if state or local health codes prohibit animals on the premises.
> People with disabilities who use service animals cannot be isolated from other patrons, treated less favorably than other patrons, or charged fees that are not charged to other patrons without animals. In addition, if a business requires a deposit or fee to be paid by patrons with pets, it must waive the charge for service animals.
> If a business such as a hotel normally charges guests for damage that they cause, a customer with a disability may also be charged for damage caused by himself or his service animal.
> Staff are not required to provide care for or supervision of a service animal.
> *Miniature Horses*
> *In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department's ADA regulations have a separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; (2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner's control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse's type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse's presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.
> 
> *For more information about the ADA, please visit our website or call our toll-free number.*
> *ADA Website*
> www.ADA.gov
> To receive e-mail notifications when new ADA information is available,
> visit the ADA Website's home page to sign up for email updates.
> 
> ADA Information Line
> 800-514-0301 (Voice) and 800-514-0383 (TTY)
> 24 hours a day to order publications by mail.
> M-W, F 9:30 a.m. - 5:30 p.m., Th 12:30 p.m. - 5:30 p.m. (Eastern Time)
> to speak with an ADA Specialist. All calls are confidential.
> For persons with disabilities, this publication is available in alternate formats.
> Duplication of this document is encouraged.
> The Americans with Disabilities Act authorizes the Department of Justice (the Department) to provide technical assistance to individuals and entities that have rights or responsibilities under the Act. This document provides informal guidance to assist you in understanding the ADA and the Department's regulations.
> This guidance document is not intended to be a final agency action, has no legally binding effect, and may be rescinded or modified in the Department's complete discretion, in accordance with applicable laws. The Department's guidance documents, including this guidance, do not establish legally enforceable responsibilities beyond what is required by the terms of the applicable statutes, regulations, or binding judicial precedent.​


I have read this on their website. What's your point?


----------



## UberPuppetGirl

Benjamin M said:


> And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.
> 
> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


Maybe you should have addressed the dog and said: Oh look, look at the sweet doggie. Your a good doggie going on a ride with us. Oh good doggie..

Dogs are usually responsive to love and kindness. They then instruct the master to now tip you and give good ratings.
Ignoring them never works as people love their pets.
So act like you know that next time will ya!
&#128585;&#128058;&#128054;&#128048;&#128056;&#128017;&#128024;&#128060;&#128055;&#128035;&#128013;&#128034;&#128040;(&#128532;&#128158&#128045;&#128039;&#128038;&#128044;&#128004;&#128015;&#128025;&#128029;&#128033;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128008;&#128041;&#128077;✨


----------



## Benjamin M

UberPuppetGirl said:


> Maybe you should have addressed the dog and said: Oh look, look at the sweet doggie. Your a good doggie going on a ride with us. Oh good doggie..
> 
> Dogs are usually responsive to love and kindness. They then instruct the master to now tip you and give good ratings.
> Ignoring them never works as people love their pets.
> So act like you know that next time will ya!
> &#128585;&#128058;&#128054;&#128048;&#128056;&#128017;&#128024;&#128060;&#128055;&#128035;&#128013;&#128034;&#128040;(&#128532;&#128158&#128045;&#128039;&#128038;&#128044;&#128004;&#128015;&#128025;&#128029;&#128033;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128008;&#128041;&#128077;✨


Might want to watch the video and read the details. This was a setup to get a free ride from the beginning.

As I have also said, I do not mind dogs on trips - *as long as they are behaved. *This "service animal" was not, you can clearly hear the owner yelling at him. And he insisted on the front seat, which is a potential safety issue if the dog decided to start climbing around.

But I'm just repeating myself.


----------



## Charlesw62

Charlesw62 said:


> *U.S. Department of Justice*
> Civil Rights Division
> _Disability Rights Section_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Service Animals*
> The Department of Justice published revised final regulations implementing the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) for title II (State and local government services) and title III (public accommodations and commercial facilities) on September 15, 2010, in the Federal Register. These requirements, or rules, contain updated requirements, including the 2010 Standards for Accessible Design (2010 Standards).
> 
> *Overview*
> This publication provides guidance on the term "service animal" and the service animal provisions in the Department's regulations.
> 
> 
> Beginning on March 15, 2011, only dogs are recognized as service animals under titles II and III of the ADA.
> A service animal is a dog that is individually trained to do work or perform tasks for a person with a disability.
> Generally, title II and title III entities must permit service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas where members of the public are allowed to go.
> *How "Service Animal" Is Defined*
> *Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.
> 
> This definition does not affect or limit the broader definition of "assistance animal" under the Fair Housing Act or the broader definition of "service animal" under the Air Carrier Access Act.
> 
> Some State and local laws also define service animal more broadly than the ADA does. Information about such laws can be obtained from the relevant State attorney general's office.
> 
> *Where Service Animals Are Allowed*
> *Under the ADA, State and local governments, businesses, and nonprofit organizations that serve the public generally must allow service animals to accompany people with disabilities in all areas of the facility where the public is allowed to go.* For example, in a hospital it usually would be inappropriate to exclude a service animal from areas such as patient rooms, clinics, cafeterias, or examination rooms. However, it may be appropriate to exclude a service animal from operating rooms or burn units where the animal's presence may compromise a sterile environment.
> 
> *Service Animals Must Be Under Control*
> *A service animal must be under the control of its handler. Under the ADA, service animals must be harnessed, leashed, or tethered, unless the individual's disability prevents using these devices or these devices interfere with the service animal's safe, effective performance of tasks.* In that case, the individual must maintain control of the animal through voice, signal, or other effective controls.
> 
> *Inquiries, Exclusions, Charges, and Other Specific Rules Related to Service Animals*
> 
> When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.
> Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.
> A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken. When there is a legitimate reason to ask that a service animal be removed, staff must offer the person with the disability the opportunity to obtain goods or services without the animal's presence.
> Establishments that sell or prepare food must generally allow service animals in public areas even if state or local health codes prohibit animals on the premises.
> People with disabilities who use service animals cannot be isolated from other patrons, treated less favorably than other patrons, or charged fees that are not charged to other patrons without animals. In addition, if a business requires a deposit or fee to be paid by patrons with pets, it must waive the charge for service animals.
> If a business such as a hotel normally charges guests for damage that they cause, a customer with a disability may also be charged for damage caused by himself or his service animal.
> Staff are not required to provide care for or supervision of a service animal.
> *Miniature Horses*
> *In addition to the provisions about service dogs, the Department's ADA regulations have a separate provision about miniature horses that have been individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* (Miniature horses generally range in height from 24 inches to 34 inches measured to the shoulders and generally weigh between 70 and 100 pounds.) Entities covered by the ADA must modify their policies to permit miniature horses where reasonable. The regulations set out four assessment factors to assist entities in determining whether miniature horses can be accommodated in their facility. The assessment factors are (1) whether the miniature horse is housebroken; (2) whether the miniature horse is under the owner's control; (3) whether the facility can accommodate the miniature horse's type, size, and weight; and (4) whether the miniature horse's presence will not compromise legitimate safety requirements necessary for safe operation of the facility.
> 
> *For more information about the ADA, please visit our website or call our toll-free number.*
> *ADA Website*
> www.ADA.gov
> To receive e-mail notifications when new ADA information is available,
> visit the ADA Website's home page to sign up for email updates.
> 
> ADA Information Line
> 800-514-0301 (Voice) and 800-514-0383 (TTY)
> 24 hours a day to order publications by mail.
> M-W, F 9:30 a.m. - 5:30 p.m., Th 12:30 p.m. - 5:30 p.m. (Eastern Time)
> to speak with an ADA Specialist. All calls are confidential.
> For persons with disabilities, this publication is available in alternate formats.
> Duplication of this document is encouraged.
> The Americans with Disabilities Act authorizes the Department of Justice (the Department) to provide technical assistance to individuals and entities that have rights or responsibilities under the Act. This document provides informal guidance to assist you in understanding the ADA and the Department's regulations.
> This guidance document is not intended to be a final agency action, has no legally binding effect, and may be rescinded or modified in the Department's complete discretion, in accordance with applicable laws. The Department's guidance documents, including this guidance, do not establish legally enforceable responsibilities beyond what is required by the terms of the applicable statutes, regulations, or binding judicial precedent.​


I would also add that if anyone has reason to believe the service dog is "out of control" and the owner does not control it, you can end the ride with the above being your guidance. I keep a copy of this in my vehicle should I ever encounter a service dog. I sure as hell ain't transporting ANY other animal. You would not be violating federal law in denying a ride to someone with a "service chicken or iguana".


----------



## Benjamin M

Charlesw62 said:


> I would also add that if anyone has reason to believe the service dog is "out of control" and the owner does not control it, you can end the ride with the above being your guidance. I keep a copy of this in my vehicle should I ever encounter a service dog. I sure as hell ain't transporting ANY other animal. You would not be violating federal law in denying a ride to someone with a "service chicken or iguana".


Then they would have called Uber saying that I refused to transport their "service dog" and I probably would have been deactivated. Happens all the time. It's a lose lose situation.


----------



## Charlesw62

Benjamin M said:


> I have read this on their website. What's your point?


Maybe it will help someone else. After reading some of these comments it seemed to me folks may be either unclear or afraid of Uber\Lyft. If you already read it, fine and dandy. You could have just NOT commented. See how that works? Or do you just like to be "heard"?



Benjamin M said:


> Then they would have called Uber saying that I refused to transport their "service dog" and I probably would have been deactivated. Happens all the time. It's a lose lose situation.


That's why God created video. If Uber still deactivates then it wouldn't be a skin off my nose. This is a "hobby". A way to channel my aggression. Sure as hell beats getting shot at.


----------



## KK2929

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


--------------------
They got insulted because you told them to keep the dog off of the seat.
You consider your pup part of the family. These people take it ten steps further. 
You are right --- no matter what you do, it will never be the right thing for some people.


----------



## DowntownSac

Charlesw62 said:


> Maybe it will help someone else. After reading some of these comments it seemed to me folks may be either unclear or afraid of Uber\Lyft. If you already read it, fine and dandy. You could have just NOT commented. See how that works? Or do you just like to be "heard"?
> 
> 
> That's why God created video. If Uber still deactivates then it wouldn't be a skin off my nose. This is a "hobby". A way to channel my aggression. Sure as hell beats getting shot at.


It is not that a lot of people are uneducated about service animals it's that a lot of drivers are scared and Uber/Lyft. Why be scared of a company that screws us over time and time again. More people need to tell Uber to go to hell more often and act like I do towards them. I tell them to **** off anytime I get a message about a pax or threaten with deactivation.


----------



## Benjamin M

KK2929 said:


> --------------------
> They got insulted because you told them to keep the dog off of the seat.
> You consider your pup part of the family. These people take it ten steps further.
> You are right --- no matter what you do, it will never be the right thing for some people.


This was not a service animal.


----------



## Chorch

Benjamin M said:


> This was not a service animal.


How do you have patience for this?


----------



## Benjamin M

Chorch said:


> How do you have patience for this?


Eh I've mostly moved on. People evidently don't read subsequent posts or watch the video.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Benjamin M said:


> Then "oh sorry, he training".
> So, which is it?


He "potty" training. :biggrin:


----------



## Moonrider

Benjamin M said:


> This was not a serious report. But they did initially take my fare and of course he got a free ride.
> 
> I think I'll let this guy keep me company today.
> 
> He is an ESA for my wife, has flown (VA to Utah and back, laid on her lap the entire time), and has been in an Uber - *with permission from the driver. *
> 
> View attachment 428046


I routinely ride with my two pups (not while doing rideshare). Izzy likes shotgun, Rascal prefers to chill in the back seat. Both of them get in, claim their spot and stay there until given permission to get out. It's NOT hard to teach them manners.


----------



## RideshareDog

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Did you read the message? It says you said something and it's one of the many useless messages sent to you by Uber. It doesn't say you refused the animal or anything serious. Going to the Hub is a waste of time as it's not a serious allegation and the Hub doesn't even deal with those situations.


----------



## Benjamin M

RideshareDog said:


> Did you read the message? It says you said something and it's one of the many useless messages sent to you by Uber. It doesn't say you refused the animal or anything serious. Going to the Hub is a waste of time as it's not a serious allegation and the Hub doesn't even deal with those situations.


They took away the fare until the hub reversed it. I also do not appreciate someone making something up.

But it's all been outlined in this thread.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


I am upset for u!!!! U hate the situation still are professional and go above and beyond and they go out of their friggin way to give you a one star and write u up for everything under the sun. Had it happened and after the one star did not get a trip for a little over an hour near the Secaucus/Jersey City North NJ, the most overpopulated area in the nation.


----------



## Benjamin M

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I am upset for u!!!! U hate the situation still are professional and go above and beyond and they go out of their friggin way to give you a one star and write u up for everything under the sun. Had it happened and after the one star did not get a trip for a little over an hour near the Secaucus/Jersey City North NJ, the most overpopulated area in the nation.


Thanks. But that's more than ancient history, especially now.

Folks are in NJ, worried about them. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## OldBay

UberPuppetGirl said:


> Maybe you should have addressed the dog and said: Oh look, look at the sweet doggie. Your a good doggie going on a ride with us. Oh good doggie..
> 
> Dogs are usually responsive to love and kindness. They then instruct the master to now tip you and give good ratings.
> Ignoring them never works as people love their pets.
> So act like you know that next time will ya!
> &#128585;&#128058;&#128054;&#128048;&#128056;&#128017;&#128024;&#128060;&#128055;&#128035;&#128013;&#128034;&#128040;(&#128532;&#128158&#128045;&#128039;&#128038;&#128044;&#128004;&#128015;&#128025;&#128029;&#128033;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128008;&#128041;&#128077;✨


This isn't entirely wrong.


----------



## Benjamin M

OldBay said:


> This isn't entirely wrong.


Again, ANCIENT HISTORY.

I even posted a video on this thread.

I have bigger concerns right now.

By the way, about two days after this post, my rating was back where it was. Nothing happened. Just pissed me off.


----------



## SunchaserTampa

Keep a few dog treats in your glove compartment .... that tells your passenger you're a dog LOVER. And a photo of a dog too - doesn't have to be YOUR dog - just tell them it is. A golden retriever - or a yellow lab. Everyone LOVES those.


----------



## Benjamin M

SunchaserTampa said:


> Keep a few dog treats in your glove compartment .... that tells your passenger you're a dog LOVER. And a photo of a dog too - doesn't have to be YOUR dog - just tell them it is. A golden retriever - or a yellow lab. Everyone LOVES those.


Crazy old post. Was about the dog's behavior and a bogus claim to get a free trip.

I do love dogs, I've transported them without incident.

Anyway it's all been said dozens of times here. Have a great day, hope you are doing well in these tough times.


----------



## Erik M

How the ***** do you discriminate against a "service dog"?! Was the dog offended!! This is what happens when foreigners do American companies with American workers customer service.


----------



## 58756

Benjamin M said:


> Might want to watch the video and read the details. This was a setup to get a free ride from the beginning.
> 
> As I have also said, I do not mind dogs on trips - *as long as they are behaved. *This "service animal" was not, you can clearly hear the owner yelling at him. And he insisted on the front seat, which is a potential safety issue if the dog decided to start climbing around.
> 
> But I'm just repeating myself.


Front seat? Disgusting. Dear lord have mercy. Drivers need video Dashcam recordings these days. Absolutely a must. You must live in a place that people still take Ubers? In Minneapolis there is zero ping all day because no one is taking Ubers do to work from home and stay at home Covid19 order from Governor.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ozzyoz said:


> Front seat? Disgusting. Dear lord have mercy. Drivers need video Dashcam recordings these days. Absolutely a must. You must live in a place that people still take Ubers? In Minneapolis there is zero ping all day because no one is taking Ubers do to work from home and stay at home Covid19 order from Governor.


This post is almost as old as I am. Prior to the pandemic.


----------



## 58756

Benjamin M said:


> This post is almost as old as I am. Prior to the pandemic.


How did I manage to see this post? Someone reawakened it? I thought that the post was new.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ozzyoz said:


> How did I manage to see this post? Someone reawakened it? I thought that the post was new.


New "feature" where members see related posts after reading a new one. Great for trolls.

This was March 9th, not long before I stopped pax for a long time.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5

Erik M said:


> How the @@@@@ do you discriminate against a "service dog"?! Was the dog offended!! This is what happens when foreigners do American companies with American workers customer service.


Apparently not letting a dog destroy your seat fabric is discrimination


----------



## 58756

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Apparently not letting a dog destroy your seat fabric is discrimination


Service Dog alone doesn't violate discrimination laws, it is when dog is combined with a Human Mammal that laws can gwt violated. You can refuse to service dog if it is only dog without a human trying to ride with you &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M

Ozzyoz said:


> Service Dog alone doesn't violate discrimination laws, it is when dog is combined with a Human Mammal that laws can gwt violated. You can refuse to service dog if it is only dog without a human trying to ride with you &#128514;


Again, it's an old thread. But for the newcomers - 
. I believe that this was actually an Emotional Support Animal / Therapy Dog, as is our pup.

Like our pup, Biscuit, these dogs are allowed to fly with their owner in the airplane (Biscuit flew to and from Richmond International Airport to Salt Lake City on my wife's lap, completely fine).

Unlike Biscuit, this dog was a problem immediately. As was a second dog that jumped into my car.

Keeping safety in mind, I asked that both the passenger and the dog ride in the back seat. The passenger refused. And, during the trip, the dog began climbing around so I asked the passenger to keep his dog on the floor.

So, that's how this transpired. Those were my hideous acts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Apparently not letting a dog destroy your seat fabric is discrimination


.....................as is not letting the dog shed all over your car; not wanting to spend time (READ: money) dust busting after the passenger and dog disembark; not wanting allergic reactions to a dog (for those allergic to them).


----------



## 58756

Another Uber Driver said:


> .....................as is not letting the dog shed all over your car; not wanting to spend time (READ: money) dust busting after the passenger and dog disembark; not wanting allergic reactions to a dog (for those allergic to them).


I had it shed all over my car and it's smell lingered for hours but I left car windows down a bit and just went home. The smell cleared, but dog hair is still all over backseat and floor, dog even went on my seat when it was initially on floor and I told lady to keep dog on floor but she was blind and didn't see when dog went my seats. So today I drove 5 people and their feet and asses that sat in the seats picked up that dog hair so the beauty of Uber and picking up service dog people is that it's a self cleaning system. Seats and floors have been cleaned out but floor Still has a few dog hairs and more future pax feet will pick up the remaining dog hair.


----------



## Soldiering

Pax_Buster said:


> Uber suspends your account for refusing a service animal until they investigate. Atleast that's how it works here in California. This looks like a different complaint.


California is an orange the rest of us are &#127823;'s. Trying to say it in a nice way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ozzyoz said:


> I had it shed all over my car and it's smell lingered for hours but I left car windows down a bit and just went home. The smell cleared, but dog hair is still all over backseat and floor, dog even went on my seat when it was initially on floor and I told lady to keep dog on floor but she was blind and didn't see when dog went my seats.












This is showing eighteen dollars at Wally World on line as of this posting. I have kept one of these for years. My accountant let me deduct the cost of it from my taxes. Check with your accountant to see if you can.

I have kept one because one Christmas, my brother gave me one. I took it home and put it into the trunk of my car. I used it from time to time. One snowy afternoon, the Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspector stopped me for a harassment session. He noted that the floor in the back was dirty. I feigned surprise: "IT _i-i-i-i-i-i-s?_" (Duhhhhhh, Rocket Scientist, it is _snowing_.....the whole damned car is dirty). Immediately, I got out of the car, popped the trunk, took out my Dustbuster® and began to vacuum. The Hack Inspector thought that it was so funny that he let me go without giving me a summons.

That one finally burned out, so I bought another, then another when it burned out its motor. It does work better on the cab, as the cab has rubber floors and vinyl seat covers. Still, it will do to make your Uber/Lyft car passable. It will pick up the doggie hair if you get to it immediately after the person with the dog disembarks.

As you do get paid extra for Uber Pet, it does not bother me to Dust Bust after one of those. For those who are blind or have a condition that requires it, while I do not like spending the time to Dust Bust and receive no compensation, there is karma to consider. For the fake service animals, which is mostly what I see, I do not like it (I hope that Gr*yft* never figures out who I am, as it will de-activate me for not liking it. Gr*yft* requires you to like it when the customer has a fake service animal).

The blind person did know that the dog was on the seat, make no mistake about that. I seem to recall that you mentioned having a larger vehicle, so, there should have been plenty of room for the dog on the floor. Guide dogs are trained to take the floor of a car, bus, train or aeroplane. I once had a cab with a partition. It took a large chunk of passenger room with the result that there was little room for a dog on the floor. Further, there was a lip on the bottom of the partition. I had to tell those customers with guide dogs to tell their dog to sit on the seat, as there was not room for him to lie comfortably on the floor.

I am surprised that your subsequent customers did not notice the dog hair. That is fortunate for you, as they could downrate you for it. My first sour UberX experience,(what was to be the first of many) was this driver who owned a dog. The car had dog hair all over it: the floor, the seats, the door panels. I said something to her about it. She became confrontational.


----------



## Lissetti




----------



## Uber's Guber

Benjamin M said:


> surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Entitled paxholes like that are why I need therapy pills.


----------



## Benjamin M

Love how we're back on a post from March 🙄😂


----------



## Dave Bust

piss on your rear car mat and submit it for a cleaning fee


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I have 2 dogs and 3 cats. Everything i own has cat hair and dog "glitter" on it


----------



## Erik M

Benjamin M said:


> Love how we're back on a post from March &#128580;&#128514;


U can delete the post if it bothers u that much! Perhaps tell Biscuit of your problems of people posting on an old thread!!


----------



## NauticalWheeler

Bumping this thread


----------



## Benjamin M

Erik M said:


> U can delete the post if it bothers u that much! Perhaps tell Biscuit of your problems of people posting on an old thread!!


Actually, you can't delete a post that is established. I just think it's funny, thanks to a new "feature" that shows random posts on the footer.


----------



## Young Kim

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I guess if you want to keep your job you have to drive them and keep your mouth shut about it.


Yeah I know it's really sad and sort of pathetic the situation we are in. Far cry from how both of us used to drive a taxi right? Or I think you still do. A few years ago when I drove a taxi part time the drivers had all the power...



NauticalWheeler said:


> Bumping this thread


Thanks for bumping it! I didn't even see this the first time!


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I am not a fan of the new update. I never can get my notifications down to zero


----------



## Benjamin M

NauticalWheeler said:


> I am not a fan of the new update. I never can get my notifications down to zero


If it ain't broken...


----------



## Wildgoose

Benjamin M said:


> Second time that I have taken a "service animal", some lap dog that clearly has no training or indication at all of performing a service.
> 
> Pulled up to the address, they waved me into the driveway. Pax was in a foldable motorized wheelchair.
> 
> Hopped out to load it (unsure at first if it would even fit) and all of the sudden two dogs are walking around me. A fluffy lap dog of some sort and a pit mix - whatever, they were chill. Nobody really spoke English. Airport trip.
> 
> As I am loading the chair into the trunk, I notice that my front passenger door is open and the small dog is standing on the seat.
> 
> "Umm.. Is the dog going with us?"
> 
> "Oh, yes, yes. Service dog!" Riiiiiight. I bite my tongue but ask that they please make him stop climbing on the seat back and such. Then "oh sorry, he training". So, which is it?
> 
> The dog barely followed simple commands, let alone advanced training to be a service animal, was not on a leash (none visible), and did not have a vest or anything indicating it was a service animal.
> 
> Then I ask the pax to sit in the back seat and put the dog on the floor. Had to repeat that several times. Finally, "oh, no. He more comfortable there". Fine, whatever.
> 
> The pax managed to keep the dog between his legs on the floor during the trip, I said absolutely nothing apart from asking what airline he was flying.
> 
> Dropped him off, pulled out his heavy chair without assistance, assembled it, slid his bag in its compartment as requested, and wished him a great day. Rated 5*.
> 
> About an hour later -
> 
> View attachment 427165
> 
> 
> And a 1*.
> 
> What an @@@@@@@. Damn if you do, damn if you don't. Probably won't do any good but I'll be going to the hub tomorrow with the footage, surely this won't be the first or last time he's pulled this crap for what, hopefully, is a therapy dog.


Thank you.
Next time, I am going to report first on pax about abusing service animals policy while taking ride except blind or dog is in harnesses. 
Let's put them in hard way. I already had given a ride so they will just have to deal with bad news.


----------



## Benjamin M

Wildgoose said:


> Thank you.
> Next time, I am going to report first on pax about abusing service animals policy while taking ride except blind or dog is in harnesses.
> Let's put them in hard way. I already had given a ride so they will just have to deal with bad news.


I was floored by this one. Apart from asking him if he could ride in the back seat and then for him to keep his dog on the floor, absolutely nothing wrong.

He knew how to get a free trip.


----------



## 58756

Erik M said:


> U can delete the post if it bothers u that much! Perhaps tell Biscuit of your problems of people posting on an old thread!!


Forum feasts on content so they prohibit deletion. They love search engine traffic. British owns this forum.


----------



## Benjamin M

Ozzyoz said:


> Forum feasts on content so they prohibit deletion. They love search engine traffic. British owns this forum.


British??


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Benjamin M said:


> And that is PRECISELY what I did. Didn't ask questions, once the dog was under control we left. Totally silent apart from the radio for 30 minutes.
> 
> Nothing was done to my account, other than the nice 1*.


Anything under a 3* will stop them from being paired with you. I have provided transportation to real service dogs, and you can tell they are service dogs. The fake ones get one star. I also record conversations and always ask if that is a service dog. When they say no, I explain I can only provide rides to service dogs. I am sure to record the conversation from outside the car keeping doors locked until confirmation. Then I make them cancel, as I never cancel.


----------



## Benjamin M

Jedi-Uber said:


> Anything under a 3* will stop them from being paired with you. I have provided transportation to real service dogs, and you can tell they are service dogs. The fake ones get one star. I also record conversations and always ask if that is a service dog. When they say no, I explain I can only provide rides to service dogs. I am sure to record the conversation from outside the car keeping doors locked until confirmation. Then I make them cancel, as I never cancel.


Man this is an ancient thread. I don't drive anymore. 

I think the rating match thing only applies to Lyft. But either way it does not matter - declining to transport a "service animal" can be an extremely slippery slope that can easily lead to being deactivated for a false accusation. 

Out of around 5k trips by the time I stopped driving, I had maybe five encounters with dogs. Two "service animals" that clearly were not. This case and a woman going to Petco. She eventually confessed that (surprise) it was not a service dog, she said that to make sure she got a ride. I told her not to do that. 

I declined one dog, pit mix (I now have one myself) that was acting sketchy. Owner completely understood. The rest, if they were behaved and looked clean, sure.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Benjamin M said:


> Man this is an ancient thread. I don't drive anymore.


Ancient indeed...but it made you look!
Welcome back to the forum.


----------



## Ted Fink

@Benjamin M welcome back... when/why did you stop driving rideshare? Haven't read any posts from you in quite a while...


----------



## Benjamin M

I still get push notifications for here, thought I'd pop on for a minute. 

I have not driven in over a year. Worked for a limo company for a while, had a bit of a mental break (manic episode brought on partly by stress) after that job, wife left (ironically, partly due to her own manic episode), and now I'm living on the Chesapeake Bay (mouth of the Potomac) - Northern Neck of Virginia. Nothing out here but farms and water. No rideshare. 

I've been getting back into software engineering, my previous occupation prior to rideshare, attending an online Bootcamp. I will be done with that in January and hopefully land a decent job. 

Not going to lie, life has been tough lately. But I'm trying to push forward. Decent therapist that I meet with weekly and I found out who my true friends are. 

So, in classic Ben fashion - there's the whole story. Hope y'all are doing well 🙂


----------



## Benjamin M

The view and my doggo, Murphy. Goofy guy that has helped me stay together. Ironic based on the thread. 😀 

Shelter mutt, my wife actually decided to adopt him before abruptly leaving. He's mainly pit and bonded with me way more than her, so he's mine. Us buds have been through ups and downs but we're making it one day at a time. 

And I'd never say he's a service animal. 😂


----------

